# Warnung! Hack trotz Authenticator



## keana87 (22. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht wegen Flames..
Soll euch doch der nächste Keylogger erwischen *flucht*


----------



## Wowler12345 (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal danke sehr für die Warnung, aber ich denke das ist eher ein Einzelfall, denn welcher Hacker macht sich denn so eine Mühe?^^

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (22. Februar 2010)

Hey,

war wohl wirklich (hoffentlich) ein Einzelfall viel Glück deinem Freund bei der Wiederherstellung.

cya


----------



## Thaylo (22. Februar 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> denn welcher Hacker macht sich denn so eine Mühe?^^



Unterschätze nie die Zeit und den Willen eines Hackers ;-)
Die machen den ganzen Tag nix anderes.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Naja ist halt die Frage ob man nicht ein Bot-Programm schreiben könnte, das automatisch sobald es einen Code erhält sich in der Accountverwaltung anmeldet; dann wäre der Authenticator nutzlos..


----------



## Greeki (22. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja ist halt die Frage ob man nicht ein Bot-Programm schreiben könnte, das automatisch sobald es einen Code erhält sich in der Accountverwaltung anmeldet; dann wäre der Authenticator nutzlos..



Und das Problem ist da wo? Also das schwierigste ist den Trojaner aufm Rechner zu bekommen (is übrigens meiner Meinung nach schon ein Kunststück aber ok)


----------



## Toraka' (22. Februar 2010)

Hacken =!= phishen, keyloggen oder kompromittieren.

Hacken ist wirklich das was man im film sieht (naja, zumindest fast)

keyloggen ist ein programm auf dem rechner eines anderen installieren das die eingaben mitliest und versendet.



Wo kam der Keylogger denn her, hm?

"Regelmässiges Anti-Viren-update" Na klar...öfter als 1x wöchentlich? genauso oft gescannt? 



und dass der "Hacker" dermassen schnell gewesen sein soll kann ich nicht glauben...

mal durchrechnen, der code ist für 1x einloggen oder 15 sekunden gültig. 

davon vergehen mindestens 2 bis der user den code gelesen hat.
auch mindestens 2 bis er eingetippt wurde.
Gehen wir davon aus dass er sofort (<0.5 sec) auf enter drückt sollte noch so ~1 sec dauern bis er ungültig gemacht wird.


ich nehme mal an dass man auch für die accverwaltung den authi braucht (oder zum passwort wechseln? war da nicht was?) 
ausserdem muss man auch noch einloggen im spiel

kein "Hacker" ist dermassen schnell, noch dazu weiss er nicht genau genau wann du dich einloggst und es gibt noch eine kleine verzögerung zwischen dir und ihm



Mir fällt es schwer daran zu glauben, das klingt wie der Sohn der sich einmal den Code gemerkt hat und dann diesen immer wieder verwendet...



UNGLAUBWÜRDIG!


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Toraka schrieb:


> mal durchrechnen, der code ist für 1x einloggen oder 15 sekunden gültig.



Der Code ist länger als 15Sek. gültig. Wenn ich mir den Mobile anschaue, dann läuft der Timer 30Sekunden. Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe bräuchte nur ein Bot den Code in der Accountverwaltung eingeben und schon ists passiert.
Der Trojaner müsste dann nur WoW schliesen bevor der Code abgeschickt wird.

Ich weiss nicht ob es so gemacht wird, denkbar wäre es aber(und auch noch auf andere Arten).


----------



## Sarjin (22. Februar 2010)

Ein Code wird nicht ungültig sobald man ihn eingeben hat und ist zudem länger als 15 sekunden gültig (1min glaub ich).


----------



## keana87 (22. Februar 2010)

Toraka schrieb:


> Hacken =!= phishen, keyloggen oder kompromittieren.
> 
> Hacken ist wirklich das was man im film sieht (naja, zumindest fast)
> 
> ...




Nun gut, dann wars eben kein Hacker sondern ein Keylogger. Die Definition "Hacken" hat sich einfach so eingebürgert.


Ich bezweifle, dass ein "Hacker" der den Trojaner auf anderen PCs "verteilt", da sitzt und manuell die Passwörter und Codes eingibt - ich vermute - danke auch an meinen Vorposter - dass das ganze automatisiert über einen Bot läuft.

Glaube, was du willst. Wenn du es für unglaubwürdig hältst - ich will dir keine hilfreichen Tipps aufdrängen - ich möchte nur den Spielern helfen, denen dieser Hinweis evtl. den "Hack" erspart!


----------



## nuriina (22. Februar 2010)

jeder der weiss wie man-in-the-middle attacken funktionieren weiss, dass der authenticator dagegen absolut gar nichts bringt.


----------



## Vizard (22. Februar 2010)

NEU!!! Die Buffed Märchenstunde!!!
Heute: Hack trotz Authenticator.

Ich kann Toraka nur recht geben so schnell ist kein "Hacker".
Du musst nämlich auch bedenken das da eine kleine Verzögerung ist auch wenn der Trojaner den Code binnen Sekunden verschickt.
Bis der "Hacker" den Code eingegeben hat ist es schon viel zu Spät egal wie man es dreht und wendet.
Und auserdem halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich das sich jemand so viel Arbeit machen würde wenn es sowieso noch genug Accounts gibt ohne Authenticator die leichter zu knacken sind.
Wieso sollte man sich die mühe machen wenn man einen Account ohne Authenticator leichter haben kann? Das ganze ergibt gar keinen Sinn.
Das ganze ist ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen und mehr als Unglaubwürdig.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2010)

keana87 schrieb:


> Wir habens zum Glück gerade noch gemerkt, hatten den Kundendienst am Apparat noch während die Taschen ausgeräumt wurden ...


Das finde ich das Interessanteste an der Geschichte - den Kundendienst war schneller als der Hacker.^^
Naja, Wunder gibt's halt doch noch.

Jedenfalls Danke für die Warnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wennauch ich solch ein Geldmachteil nicht benutze)!
Und viel Erfolg bei der Wiederherstellung aller Sachen.

ps. 
Warum soll das unglaubwürdig sein?
*Wer glaubt, durch das ****Teil ist er so sicher - der ist einfach nur naiv! Fakt!*
Na wenigsten hat's Blizzard gefreut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Destilatus (22. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn das hier schon ein paar mal gepostet wurden ist : Ich glaub auch eher weniger daran. Schon allein die Tatsache das soviel Latenz zwischen : Spieler -> Trojaner -> Hacker -> WoW Seite scheint mir dann doch unmöglich .... 




<3 Authenticator


----------



## Sky4u (22. Februar 2010)

Hey^^

Alls ich damals an einen Mittwoch bemerkt habe das mein Acc weg war hatte ich genug zeit gehabt da die server down waren um meine Acc wieder zuholen.

Das Pw von Blizz und mein neues was ich geändert hatte liefen seperat ca 1h. Das heißt ich kam rein wenn ich eines der beiden benutzte, später dann mein geändertes.

Ist schon wieder ein halbes jahr her^^

Mfg Mel


----------



## Destilatus (22. Februar 2010)

Sky4u schrieb:


> Hey^^
> 
> Alls ich damals an einen Mittwoch bemerkt habe das mein Acc weg war hatte ich genug zeit gehabt da die server down waren um meine Acc wieder zuholen.
> 
> ...



Die Ente brauchste garnich auftischen ... wenns pw geändert ist ist es geändert. BASTA!


----------



## nuriina (22. Februar 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Auch wenn das hier schon ein paar mal gepostet wurden ist : Ich glaub auch eher weniger daran. Schon allein die Tatsache das soviel Latenz zwischen : Spieler -> Trojaner -> Hacker -> WoW Seite scheint mir dann doch unmöglich ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



login über realmlist.wtf auf fake anmeldeserver umleiten?


----------



## thehed (22. Februar 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> login über realmlist.wtf auf fake anmeldeserver umleiten?


oder ganz klassisch und universell via hosts
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts


----------



## c0bRa (22. Februar 2010)

also wenn du den authenticator entfernen willst, musst du 2 AUFEINANDER folgende Keys eingeben... 

also einfach einen Key Luft lassen dazwischen, schon kein Problem mehr...

Desweiteren ist der Key, mit dem der in die Accountverwaltung geht nicht mehr gültig, er muss ja schon einen eingeben, wenn er in die Accountverwaltung geht... (ja, Keys sind länger als 15-30 Secs gültig, allein schon deswegen, weil es immer Synchronisationsdifferenzen gibt und geben wird)

Sprich der Hacker braucht 3 Keys, wovon 2 aufeinander folgen müssen... Also wenn er wirklich ge"keylogged" (ich weigere mich hier das Wort Hack zu verwenden) worden ist... Nuja... Selbst schuld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spätestens beim 1. Versuch einzuloggen, wenn ich da nicht ins Spiel komme, merk ich doch, dass was faul ist...


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ein Code wird nicht ungültig sobald man ihn eingeben hat.



Doch. Probiers mal parallel mit 2 Browsern.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Vermutung gefakte Loginseite gabs ja auch schon mal


----------



## Düstermond (22. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Und das Problem ist da wo? Also das schwierigste ist den Trojaner aufm Rechner zu bekommen (is übrigens meiner Meinung nach schon ein Kunststück aber ok)



Der erste Flame in diesem Thread von einem Moderator... na na 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (22. Februar 2010)

Klingt total unglaubwürdig.


Du gibst die daten ein und kickst auf einloggen soschnell kann das niemand anderes abtippen etc.Ich denke der wahre grund liegt eher dadran das blizzards gerät keinen wirkichen schutz bietet sondern einfach nur zur kohlemacherrei dient


----------



## c0bRa (22. Februar 2010)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich denke der wahre grund liegt eher dadran das blizzards gerät keinen wirkichen schutz bietet sondern einfach nur zur kohlemacherrei dient


Argument (Oder anders formuliert: Haltlose Behauptung)... 

Hier mal das Gegenargument...

Sag mir doch mal bitte die derzeit 20-50 gültigen Zahlen aus der 8-stelligen Kombination meines Authenticators, der mich übrigens keinen Cent gekostet hat... 

Aber bringt nix das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Februar 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke sehr für die Warnung, aber ich denke das ist eher ein Einzelfall, denn welcher Hacker macht sich denn so eine Mühe?^^
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das erklären lassen alles genau, und es stimmt zwar das man das knacken kann aba nur mit nem programm und recht langer überwachung.. wenn dein Virenprogramm blöd ist (antivir^^) dann is halt pech, aber eig stimmt es, kein hacker macht sich für nen WoW Account soviel mühe.. vorallem da er nicht iwi 500 aufeinmal so überwachen kann sondern warscheinlich eher auf nen paar wenige personen beschränkt ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Februar 2010)

Die Story mit dem Authenticator glaube ich ja noch, auch die Theorie mit dem automatisierten Ablauf über ein Bot/Script halte ich für realistisch. Was die Geschichte aber absolut *UNGLAUBWÜRDIG* macht, ist die Behauptung, den Kundendienst so schnell an der Strippe gehabt zu haben. Es sei denn, ihr habt die 0900er-Nummer gewählt. Was ihr bestimmt auch gemacht habt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie halte ich das für'n Hoax.


----------



## Kaobaan (23. Februar 2010)

keana87 schrieb:


> Der Acc meines Freundes wurde gerade gehackt



Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen.
Diese Authenticatorenmodelle werden für Firmen VPN's genutzt. Was glaubst du was sich der Hersteller für Klagen ausgesetzt sieht, wenn sein System nicht zu 99% idiotensicher wär?


----------



## Piggy D. (23. Februar 2010)

ist glaub ich das 3. mal das ich es sage, aber hier im buffed forum gab es schon einmal ein link zum offiziellem wow forum indem 2+ leute berichtet haben, dass sie trotz authenticator ihren account an einen hacker verloren haben


----------



## Vanitra (23. Februar 2010)

Scheint ein Trojaner mit Keylogger zu sein der die Loginpage im Hintergrund lädt, auf das starten von WoW wartet, sämtliche Eingaben in Echtzeit einträgt, die Seite abschickt, in der Verwaltung des Accounts automatisch das Passwort ändert und dann meldet er das erfolgreiche kapern per Email an den Absender. Das ganze dürfte in 3-5 Sekunden erledigt sein und bei den heutigen schnellen Rechnern merkt man da nichtmal nen Einbruch in der Rechenleistung oder sonstigens Fehlverhalten des Rechners. Ständiges updaten des Virenscanners hilft da nur bedingt da er in dem Fall wo man ihn entdeckt seine Arbeit schon getan hat. Wer macht schon einen kompletten Systemtest jeden Tag vorm WoW spielen und da ist auch nicht garantiert das die Virenscanner ihn schon erkennen wenn er neu ist oder wieder ne neue Version auftaucht.


----------



## Black-Death (23. Februar 2010)

Es ist absolut unmöglich mit einen authcode in wow zu kommen und in die accverwaltung.
Habe es selber gerade ausprobiert der code geht entweder zum einloggen bei wow oder für die accverwaltung. Mit dem gleichen code kommste auf jedenfall nicht in beides herein.
Daher geh ich mal stark davon aus das nichts wahres daran ist.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Februar 2010)

Thaylo schrieb:


> Unterschätze nie die Zeit und den Willen eines Hackers ;-)
> Die machen den ganzen Tag nix anderes.



Vorurteile sind was schönes hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

ich glaube die Geschichte nicht denn der Authent. ist SICHER!
Soweit ich weiss wird der Code nachdem einloggen in die Acc. Verwaltung/WoW ungültig.
Soll heißen loggt man sich in WoW ein kann man sich mit dem Code nicht mehr in der Acc. Verwaltung einloggen.

Oh undzeig mir Jemanden der so schnell tippt das er deinen Code schneller eingibt als du Enter drücken kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (23. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ...
> Jedenfalls Danke für die Warnung
> 
> 
> ...




Mobil Authenticator ftw! 
Der ist Gratis!


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Februar 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Mobil Authenticator ftw!
> Der ist Gratis!




Der kostet 49cent offiziell, nur fürs iPhone ist der kostenlos.

Allerdings bekommt man das Teil mit ein wenig Googlearbeit tatsächlich gratis und direkt als .jar File, das auf jedem Javafähigen Handy läuft.


----------



## todesstern (23. Februar 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke sehr für die Warnung, aber ich denke das ist eher ein Einzelfall, denn welcher Hacker macht sich denn so eine Mühe?^^
> 
> ...




nun da gibez einige denn ein guter wow account der vieleicht sogarn noch legendarys hat wird doch gerne ma über 600euro gehandelt mal ganz abgesehn von dem Gold welches auch wieder rum für viel cash den besitzer wechselt also soweit wie ich das seh ist dsa für die *sorry* ARSCHLÖCHER ein sehr lokratifes geschäft


----------



## Asilon (23. Februar 2010)

Emm....mal an die ganzen "unglaubwürdig"-Schreier...natürlich sitzt jemand der den acc "hacken/komprimittieren/stehlen /whatever" will nich da un wartet drauf dass ein user an einem von dem "hacker" mit trojaner etc infiziertem pc den code un passwort eingibt. sonder das erledigt ein bot der nich allzu schwer zu schreiben is btw....der liest die daten aus die der trojaner (inklusive keylogger) ihm schickt un gibt sie auf der seite ein. fertig aus acc weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

ps: der authenticator arbeitet meines wissens au nich anders als jeder andre keygen (zum beispiel für game-seriennummern) somit is es nach ein paar mal benutzen während ein keylogger auf dem pc vorhanden is nich schwer einen keygen zu schreiben. falls der nicht funktionieren sollte werden einfach alle möglichkeiten durchprobiert da der acc ja meines wissens auch bei 20 maligen falscheingeben des codes nich gesperrt wird....soviel zur sicherheit des authis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (23. Februar 2010)

@ TE: Meine Grossmutter ist Ferrari-Testpilotin. Auch krass, oder?


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Februar 2010)

> durchprobiert da der acc ja meines wissens auch bei 20 maligen falscheingeben des codes nich gesperrt wird....soviel zur sicherheit des authis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach ein paar Versuchen wird der Account "gesperrt" und man muss ihn wieder freischalten lassen.

Jaja keine Ahnung haben aber Sachen runter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Februar 2010)

Nur so als Tipp für die Zukunft:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/77541-freeware-woche-anti-keylogger-shield.html


----------



## Flymo01 (23. Februar 2010)

Hmm. Das erste und einzige Kommentar zu diesem Artikel sagt aus, daß dieses Programm nicht funktioniert... 

Leider versagt der Anti-Keylogger-Shield im Test mit dem Anti-Keylogger Tester (http://firewallleaktester.com/aklt.htm) komplett.

Der AKLT verfügt über eine ganze Reihe
unterschiedlicher Keylogging-Techniken:
-GetKeyState
-GetAsyncKeyState
-DirectX
-GetKeyboardState
-LowLevel Keyboard Hook
-JournalRecord Hook
-GetRawInputData

Nicht eine einzige wurde erfolgreich geblockt.
Eine Alternative wäre z.B. Online Armor (Kaufversion),
allerdings erkennt die Freeware-Version wahrscheinlich auch nicht alle
Keyloggingversuche (Keylogger Detection - Kernel).
(http://www.tallemu.com/comparisons.html)





Flymo


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auf der Seite steht alles was man wissen sollte. Aber danke, dass du den wichtigen Teil nochmal hervorgehoben hast.


----------



## Flymo01 (23. Februar 2010)

Stets zu Diensten...


----------



## Chelrid (23. Februar 2010)

ist einem unserer Gildenmitglieder auch passiert. Das war sogar nen "Live-Hack".
er war online, plötzlich war er off, und kam dann mit dem acc seines cousin on, sagte er käme nicht mehr rein, plötzlich war einer seiner chars wieder online, und man konnte den beobachten, wie er immer von der charakterbank zum händler gerannt ist.

PC war infiziert. Halben Tag später war auch der Acc vom Cousin weg.

Das Gildenmitglied hat auch so einen Authentificator gehabt. Hat 2 Stunden gebraucht den wieder vom Acc zu bekommen, weil Login damit nicht mehr ging. Und jetzt sollte er den Authentificator laut Blizz mit einem Hammer oder so zerstören und das Bild vom zerstören Authentificator einschicken, damit er einen neuen bekommt.

Blizz selbst arbeitet noch daran, wie das gehen soll, das der Hacker an den Auth-Code kommt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Februar 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Mobil Authenticator ftw!
> Der ist Gratis!



Naja, wenn ich da die Handyanschaffung bzw. die monatliche Grundgebühr mir zusammen rechne, dann ist der mobile Schweineteuer!!


----------



## Gremu (23. Februar 2010)

Bei uns hat auch jemand trotz dem Authentificator seinen acc verloren. Aber das lag nicht daran das die leute die numemrn rausbekommen haben. Sondern die haben per logger seine daten rausbekommen und haben dann Blizz angeschrieben das der Athentificator kaputt ist und man diesen doch aus der Datenbank entfernen soll. Da die Mitarbeiter die Beigelegte Persokopie nicht gründlich überprüft haben haben die Mitarbeiter das zurückgesetzt. Das hat Blizz selbst zugegeben.  Das system des Authentificators ist das selbe wie banken schon benutzen fürs Onlinebanking. Also wenn jemand das System schon gehackt haben sollte dann wäre er doof wenn man es bei wow accounts anwendet.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Februar 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> ist einem unserer Gildenmitglieder auch passiert. Das war sogar nen "Live-Hack".
> er war online, plötzlich war er off, und kam dann mit dem acc seines cousin on, sagte er käme nicht mehr rein, plötzlich war einer seiner chars wieder online, und man konnte den beobachten, wie er immer von der charakterbank zum händler gerannt ist.
> 
> PC war infiziert. Halben Tag später war auch der Acc vom Cousin weg.
> ...



Zimmermanns-, Maurerhammer oder gar mit nem Fäustel?

Lt. meinen absolut sicheren Quellen wird in solchen Fällen der Authenticator mittels Mikrowellen, über einen Satellit, manuell von Blizzard zerstört. Achtung Finger weg, der soll ziemlich heiß werden!


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnzzzzz schwer vorstellbar. 

habe selbst einen, und mal gaaaanz ehrlich.. Alleine das laden der Blizzard Seite dauert so tierisch lange bei mir... 




Vote 4 Close


/insert Lock here [   ]


----------



## Ochjoh (23. Februar 2010)

Das simpelste bei der Angelegenheit ist sich einen Trojaner einzufangen. Man muß sich nur auf eine Sicherheitsssoftware, zB Norton, allein verlassen, und Tür und Tor stehen offen. Als ausgebildeter Programmierer, der 1980 bei der elektronischen Kampfaufklärung der Bundeswehr gelernt hat (eine Einheit unter der Hoheit des militärischen Abschirmdienstes), kann ich nur sagen: Das verbreiteste und unsicherste Sicherheitsprogramm ist und bleibt Norton. Wie man das feststellen kann? Spielt eine zweite Sicherheitssoftware dazu auf, und ihr werdet euch wundern. Z B PC Tools (hat einen Kompatibilitätsmodus und läuft problemlos mit anderen) Antispyware ist schon ausreichend. Aber beide sind hilflos bei Bootviren, ist mir auch sonst keine bekannt, die optimal gegen Bootviren wäre. Was die beschriebene Zeitfolge betrifft, nun tatsächlich: So schnell schießen auch die Preussen nicht. 
Was das Einfangen betrifft: Bedankt euch bei Blizz für die Einführung des Peer-to-Peer Verfahrens beim Download. Über die Adressheader und den Softwarehandshake lässt sich prima liefern, habe in meiner Dienstzeit, im Staatsauftrag versteht sich, selbst damit gearbeitet, um nur die simpelste Methode zu nennen. Daher ist es überhaupt nicht abwegeig von einer Infektion des Authenticator-Servers auszugehen. Warum dann nicht massenweise Accounts gehackt werden? 1. Woher wollt ihr das wissen? 2. Als erfolgreicher Hacker versuche ich nicht aufzufallen, solange wie möglich. Und ein letztes nochmal eindringlich: 1. organisierte Kriminalität ist schon lange auf die Idee gekommen, Mitarbeiter in den Softwareherstellerfirmen einzuschleusen 2. jeder Hersteller muss jedem Geheimdienst des Landes, in dem er auf den Markt will, freien und unabhängigen Zugang verschaffen; und auch in den Diensten sind nicht alle Mitarbeiter von der ehrenhaften Sorte 3. Online-Durchsuchung? Ist nur die nachträgliche Legalisierung einer jahrzehntelangen Praxis. Ihr vergesst immer alle, dass das Internet im Original eine militärische Erfindung und Einrichtung war und ist. Der private Teil dient nur zur Überwachung der Bevölkerung. Wer davor die Augen verschließt und glaubt, es wäre sicher oder sowas, der hat da was nicht richtig kapiert.
Und was Zeit- und Energieaufwand der Hacker betrifft, mein Gott, wie naiv ist die Menscheit oder Jugend heutzutage? Wenn man bedenkt, wie lange es das Netz gibt, bekommt man eine Vorstellung, wieviel ausgebildete Fachkräfte es gibt. Allein der statistische Wert für den verbrecherischen Anteil dabei kommt auf mehrere Millionen Menschen, die ihr Wissen natürlich weitergeben. Und ich rede jetzt nur von den von staatlichen Stellen ausgebildeten Personen. Eins aber muss vom Prinzip her klar sein: Ein offenes System wie das Netzt ist per se nicht sicher! Dass Hacker sich auf WoW stürzen zeigt nur, wieviele es gibt, und das sie viel Zeit haben. Naja, und Geld läßt sich auch noch machen, auf bequeme Art.


----------



## WotanGOP (23. Februar 2010)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Ich denke der wahre grund liegt eher dadran das blizzards gerät keinen wirkichen schutz bietet sondern einfach nur zur kohlemacherrei dient


Derartige Tokens, wie der Authenticator, sind ein weit verbreiteter Sicherheitsmechanismus. Damit, genau damit, schützen viele Firmen ihre kompletten Netzwerke, bzw. sichern den Remotezugriff auf diese. RSA Security ist da ein führendes Unternehmen, was Sicherheit angeht. Einfach mal über RSA Ace schlau machen. Das Prinzip ist da immer das Gleiche, genau wie beim Blizzard Authenticator. Ein Token generiert einen Key, der durch schlaue Algorithmen UTC-zeitabhängig generiert wird. Der geht dann zu einem Authentifizierungsserver, der anhand der mit dem Token synchronisierten Zeit den gleichen Key ermittelt und diese beiden miteinander abgleicht. So ist zumindest eine Möglichkeit.

Dieser Mechanismus ist so ziemlich das Sicherste, was das Einloggen irgendwo angeht.

Man sollte sich vielleicht mal schlau machen, bevor man direkt wieder über Blizzard herzieht, ohne Ahnung zu haben, wovon man spricht. Eher ist es eine sehr gute Sache, daß soetwas für ein Spiel angeboten wird. Groß verdienen kann Blizzard damit auf keinen Fall etwas. Die Token wachsen nicht auf Bäumen und man braucht auch Server dafür und die Kosten erstmal bei der Anschaffung und dann auch bei der Wartung. Der einzige Vorteil für Blizzard ist, daß sie dadurch Supportaufwand sparen, daß sie weniger "Hacks" bearbeiten müssen.

Aber 100%ig sicher ist kein Sicherheitsmechanismus. Die größte Sicherheitslücke ist immernoch der User selbst. Und da gehört das Absichern des eigenen Computers dazu. Mal völlig unabhängig davon, ob diese Geschichte hier nun wahr ist oder nicht.


----------



## Reecon (23. Februar 2010)

1. Wie kommt der Keyloger oder ein Programm dergleichen auf den PC?

2. Emule, Torrent und der gleichen benutzen und jeden Scheiß runterladen (Games, Cracks, NoCD Zip oder Rar Dateien)?

3. Jede Mail mit Anhang aufmachen auch wenn sie noch so unseriös klingt? ( zB. Blizzard verschenkt 3 Monate Gamecard oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. System auch richtig abgesichert? (Firewall am laufen, vernünftigen Virenscanner), und diese auch noch eingestellt und upgedatet?

5. Gold kaufen? Accountdaten weitergeben für sicheren Ablauf?


Arbeite in der Computerbranche und fast jedes dritte System hat WoW drauf, was Kunden vorbeibringen. Was mann da sieht wie
zerschoßen so ein System ist, ist einfach der Hammer. Nur zwei Beispiele:

- Kunde kauft um 13:00 einen neuen PC - um 17:00 kommt er schon wieder mit dem PC vorbei. Irgendwas funktioniert nicht richtig !!! Windows 7 mit Crack oben und WoW
  sonst NICHTS !!!!   Kein Virenscanner - Firewall oder irgendetwas was ihn absichert. --> als hier mal kein Wunder, der Typ gehört gehackt.

- Kunde bringt PC vorbei mit der Meldung: Nichts funktioniert mehr. WoW drauf, Antivir installiert und nicht mal aktiv. Treiberdetektiv installiert usw.
  Azureus, Limewire, und dergleichen drauf.  --> zu dem kann ich nichts mehr sagen.


Fazit: Wenn Leute ihre PCs oder Notebooks vom System her so versauen oder vernachlässigen, dann sind diese selber Schuld. Ich spiele schon einige Jahre WoW
      	und halte mich strikt an die Prinzipen von einem sauberen System, und siehe da - NOCH NIE EIN PROBLEM GEHABT, NICHT MAL DAS GERINGSTE.


----------



## Numekz (23. Februar 2010)

Meine Güte diese ganzen ich wurde gehackt Threads langweilen. Ich benutze keinen Authenticator, bin meist zu faul meinen Virenscanner up2date zu halten geschweige denn den auch noch laufen zu lassen und ich wurde seit Release noch nicht gehackt, ich ändere quasi nie mein PW....
Ihr macht einfach was falsch.


----------



## thehed (23. Februar 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Versuchen wird der Account "gesperrt" und man muss ihn wieder freischalten lassen.
> 
> Jaja keine Ahnung haben aber Sachen runter machen
> 
> ...



Nach wie viel denn? Hatte hier sehr schlechtes Licht vor dem Monitor und verwechselte gern 1 mit 7 (iphone war da besser). Rekord war schon 5 Falscheingaben.
Bisher musste ich noch nie etwas freischalten lassen. Ich wäre natürlich in so einer Situation ein perfekter Hackkandidat.

Hab inzwischen die Lampe anders gestellt aber eine kleine LED im Auth wäre schon nett.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Februar 2010)

Ochjoh schrieb:


> Man muß sich nur auf eine Sicherheitsssoftware, zB Norton, allein verlassen, und Tür und Tor stehen offen. Als ausgebildeter Programmierer, der 1980 bei der elektronischen Kampfaufklärung der Bundeswehr gelernt hat (eine Einheit unter der Hoheit des militärischen Abschirmdienstes), kann ich nur sagen: Das verbreiteste und unsicherste Sicherheitsprogramm ist und bleibt Norton. Wie man das feststellen kann? Spielt eine zweite Sicherheitssoftware dazu auf, und ihr werdet euch wundern.



Seit 1980 hat sich viel geändert und seit ein paar Jahren ist man mit Norton sicherer als mit vielen anderen Programmen.
Schau dir mal Nortons Sonar an und vergleich das mit anderen Komplettlösungen; wieviele Mitbewerber können die Ausführung von unbekannter Malware verhindern?
Und ich rede von Komplettlösungen, also kein zusätzliches Threatfire oder ComodoFirewall mit Defense+.


----------



## Caxres (23. Februar 2010)

Moin,

make my day ;-)

Den Dongle mit nem Hammer zerstören und und ein Foto davon an Blizzard schicken?
Ja ne iss klar.
Also Jungs mit den mobilen Auths, bitte Handy mit nem Hammer zertrümmern und die Bilder verschicken.
Und bitte ebenfalls hier posten.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das diese Info aus einer Mail kommt wo du auch dein Passwort hinschicken sollst?

Eine Minute nachdenken reicht: Was machen Leute denen das Ding einfach abhanden gekommen ist?

Also mal ehrlich, die Buffed Märchenstunde ist hier in vollen gange. Und ich finde sie lustig ;-)

Ein keylogger nutzt einem "Hacker" bei einem Dongle recht wenig.

Wie schon gesagt ich würde es auch mit einem gefakten Anmelde Screen machen.
Das Ding nachzubauen ist nicht das Problem. Dann noch die wow.exe austauschen und gut iss.
Wenn der "Hacker" nett ist arbeitet er auch noch über die gleichen ports wie wow, sprich hier wird keine Firewall anschlagen.

Drauf bekomme ich ihn z.B. mit einem gefakten Patch Paket. Man muß es installieren und der User bestätigt das er den Patch isntallieren will. Also schlagen auch keine Windows Bordmittel an, bzw. werden ausgehebelt.

So jetzt habe ich einen gefakten Login Screen. Der User meldet sich an und bekommt ne Fehlermeldung.

Jetzt wird es haarig.

Ich habe die User Daten und EINEN Key. Dieser ist im idealfall ca. 75 sek gültig (60 Sekunden regulär und 10-15 "Serverkulanz"). Das würde reichen um die Daten an einen Bot Rechner zu senden und mich anzumelden. Der Bot der jetzt losrennt und eigenständig alle Sachen verkauft Banken und Gilden Fächer leermacht und dann die Kohle noch verschickt gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch nicht. Also müßte ein Mensch irgendwo auf der Welt quasi auf diesen Event warten.

2tes Szenario:
Der User ist so doof und hackt immer und immer wieder die Keys vom Dongle ein. Damit hätte ich viele verschiedene hintereinander folgende Keys. Damit könnte ich tatsächlich einen Bot füttern der mich beim Battle.net anmeldet und mein Passwort inkl. Dongle ändert.

Fall 1 ist noch der realistischte. Wobei sich einfach der Aufwand nicht lohnt und schon sehr viel Gutgläubigkeit des User vorrauszusetzen ist.

Beide Fälle leben allerdings vom Timing. Und selbst wenn Ideal Bedingungen herschen würde ich wagen zu behaupten das der 2te Fall NIE eintreten wird. Dazu müßten alle betroffenen Rechner im gleichen Netz stehen (aka bei dir zu Hause inkl. Battle.net Server).

Kurzum: Wer mit den Dongle WoW spielt ist auf der sicheren Seite. Und ich lege meine Hand ins Feuer, das wenn der erste bestätigte WoW Hack mit einem Donlge auch durch die Fachpresse geht. Denn wie schon geschrieben sichern z.B. Banken (!!!) ihre Zugänge mit diesen RSA Dongles.

Für die Paranoiden da draußen: Wartet mit der Eingabe des Pins bis kurz bevor die neue kommt. Damit verringert ihr die Zeit die ein Hacker den alten Code nutzen könnte. Wenn ihr euch angeblich vertippt habt wartet einfach einen weiteren Intervall. Sprich gib niemals 2 aufeinander folgende Pins ein sondern warte die Minute extra.

Ach, da wir paranoid sind, den hier auch noch: Benutzt nicht den Mobile Client. Das ist ebenfalls ein Stück Software das verändert worden sein kann, nehmt das Stück Hardware aussem Shop.

Es lebe die 23

C


----------



## Gollom(VdL) (23. Februar 2010)

Für mich klingt es merkwürdig.... 

.... in "Echtzeit" kann man über eine größere Distanz nichts senden.
Entweder man hat Verzögerungen oder es hackt. Meiner Meinung 
nach muss da schon eine sehr stabile und leistungsstarke Leitung 
vorhanden sein oder die Person ist nicht all zuweit weg.

Ich hoffe es erwischt hier Niemanden und Ihr könnt weiter entspannt 
zocken.



Bis neulich!


MfG 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das finde ich das Interessanteste an der Geschichte - den Kundendienst war schneller als der Hacker.^^
> Naja, Wunder gibt's halt doch noch.
> 
> ps.
> ...



Ich hab auch meine Zweifel an der 100% Glaubwürdigkeit der Geschichte.

In meiner Firma benutzen wir auch so einen Authentifikator (komischweise hat der nur das 10fache gekostet)
und wie bei anderen die Überlegung auch:

Man bräuchte einen Bot der *genau* in dem Moment das PW ausließt, den Code, dann auf die Blizz-Seite geht, das 
Passwort ändert und den Spieler damit kickt. Nicht zu vergessen, daßder Spieler ja gerade in dem Moment live vorm 
Rechner sitzt und damit die Erfolgschancen den gesamten Char zu plündern doch recht gering sind sinken.
_(Berichtet der Threadersteller ja selbst...)_
Nicht das ich es für unmöglich halte, aber das ist schon verdammt viel Aufwand für ein paar virtuelle Goldstücke.

Da gibt es bestimmt bessere Einsatzmöglichkeiten um mit diesem Talent Geld zu verdienen. 

Also für mich: UNWAHR _sorry_


----------



## Meeragus (23. Februar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich da die Handyanschaffung bzw. die monatliche Grundgebühr mir zusammen rechne, dann ist der mobile Schweineteuer!!



Was is da schweineteuer? Ich habe auch ne Zeit lang den Mobilen und der kostet mich garnichts (außer das installieren einmalig 50 cent).

Handyanschaffung? Ich hab schon über 10 Jahre ein Handy von demher hat mich das nichts gekostet...

Monatliche Grundgebühr? Ich hab ne prepaid Karte die kostet mich nur was ich verbrauche und das sind alle 2-3 Monate mal 15€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dank 1&1 Handykarte mit der ich kostenlos ins Festnetz komme)

Also alles in allem hat mich der Mobile Authentificatorsage und schreibe 50 Cent gekostet und wem DAS nicht die Sicherheit des Accounts wert ist naja...die brauchen auch nicht rum heulen wenn sie gehackt werden. Ich habe auch 3 Jahre ohne Authentificator gezockt und es ist auch nie was passiert. Wenn man natürlich meint auf Seiten zu gehen die man per ingame Post bekommt...naja...es geht auch ganz ohne Authentificator aber aber obwohl ich nie so ne Seite besuchen würde gibt mir das noch etwas zusätzliche Sicherheit.

Spiele keine 4 Jahre und lass mir den Acc dann durch irgendwelche deppen kaputt machen die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun haben nur weil sie keine Freunde haben...


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Februar 2010)

Ochjoh schrieb:


> ...fullquote...



...schnell den Aluhut aufsetz....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (23. Februar 2010)

Asilon schrieb:


> ps: der authenticator arbeitet meines wissens au nich anders als jeder andre keygen (zum beispiel für game-seriennummern) somit is es nach ein paar mal benutzen während ein keylogger auf dem pc vorhanden is nich schwer einen keygen zu schreiben.


Aha... Und auf was beruht dein (Halb-)Wissen? Hast du schonmal nen Keygen programmiert? Ich nicht... Und komm mir nun bloß nicht mit den EA-Games "Keygens", die du im Netz findest... Da stehen 4-12 Keys drin, die dir per Zufall ausgegeben werden. Brauchst nur ein paarmal mehr auf Generieren klicken und du wirst feststellen, dass sich diese ziemlich zeitnah wiederholen. 

Klar gibts nen Algorithmus dahinter, aber die Basis ist dein Key vom Authenticator...

Einfaches Bespiel: Mein Key vom Auth ist dreistellig, und mein derzeit gültiger Schlüssel ist 3... Die Berechnung des Schlüssels ist Modulo 10. Wie kannst du nun auf meinen Key zurückrechnen?

Ist mein Key nun 013, 113, 213, 993? Allein da hast du nun schon 100 Möglichkeiten... Und die Berechnung des Auths ist sicherlich "etwas" komplexer... 

Noch ein paar allgemeine Grundlagen zu Serialkeys... Sie werden nach einem Algorithmus berechnet... Allerdings hat schon bereits Halflife 1 geprüft, ob der Key tatsächlich in einer Originalpackung das Werk verlassen hat, wenn du online spielen wolltest. Jeder mögliche Key ist noch lange kein gültiger Key, wenn beispielsweise nur jeder 111. Key auf ein handbuch gedruckt wird...


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

keana87 schrieb:


> Und an die Gildenleiter: Vergebt die Rechte auf die Banken vorsichtig, auch wenn eure Mitglieder einen Authenticator haben.





man sollte die immer vorsichtig vergeben, egal ob authenficator oder nicht.


----------



## thehed (23. Februar 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Nicht das ich es für unmöglich halte, aber das ist schon verdammt viel Aufwand für ein paar virtuelle Goldstücke.
> 
> Da gibt es bestimmt bessere Einsatzmöglichkeiten um mit diesem Talent Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> Also für mich: UNWAHR _sorry_



Ich weis nicht ob die Story wahr ist aber der Aufwand ist nicht sooo gross. Das schwierigste ist wie ein grüner hier schon schrieb, den Trojaner auf den Rechner zu bekommen. Danach machen sowas relativ simple Scripte die die gesendeten Daten auswerten und einsetzen. 1 Script für xx Accs.
Ich habe meinen Acc vom Iphone Authenticator auf einen Schlüsselanhänger gewechselt, dabei fiel mir auf das sich da durchaus was machen liese.
Und zum Thema:


> Da gibt es bestimmt bessere Einsatzmöglichkeiten um mit diesem Talent Geld zu verdienen


Ja klar aber Blizz macht anscheinend nicht viel ausser accs schliessen. Also ist die Rechnung ganz einfach:
In einem Game chars ausnehmen, dabei etwas Geld verdienen und kein risiko GEGEN Bankkunden ausnehmen viel Geld und viel risiko, weltweite Fahndung usw.
Da entscheiden sich sicherlich einige für den sicherern Weg.


----------



## Kerby499 (23. Februar 2010)

> Der Acc meines Freundes .......



Wenn Posts schon damit anfangen isses eh erfunden ^^

Is gleichbedeutend, wenn einer ankommt weil sein Account gesperrt wurde und sagt "Mein Bruder ......"


----------



## X-orzist (23. Februar 2010)

keana87 schrieb:


> Wir habens zum Glück gerade noch gemerkt, hatten den Kundendienst am Apparat noch während die Taschen ausgeräumt wurden - so konnte der Acc wenigstens sofort gesperrt werden, bevor alles weg war. Kann auch alles wieder hergestellt werden.
> Allerdings muss erstmal der Trojaner runter!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starfros (23. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Und das Problem ist da wo? Also das schwierigste ist den Trojaner aufm Rechner zu bekommen (is übrigens meiner Meinung nach schon ein Kunststück aber ok)



hast auch null plan wie man einen drauf bekommt und es muss nicht immer die pornoseiten sein !


----------



## Tydlig (23. Februar 2010)

Gremu schrieb:


> Bei uns hat auch jemand trotz dem Authentificator seinen acc verloren. Aber das lag nicht daran das die leute die numemrn rausbekommen haben. Sondern die haben per logger seine daten rausbekommen und haben dann Blizz angeschrieben das der Athentificator kaputt ist und man diesen doch aus der Datenbank entfernen soll. Da die Mitarbeiter die Beigelegte Persokopie nicht gründlich überprüft haben haben die Mitarbeiter das zurückgesetzt. Das hat Blizz selbst zugegeben. Das system des Authentificators ist das selbe wie banken schon benutzen fürs Onlinebanking. Also wenn jemand das System schon gehackt haben sollte dann wäre er doof wenn man es bei wow accounts anwendet.



Jepp, ich hatte ein Konto, bei dem man so ein Ding fürs Onlinebanking bekommen hat. Und das ist genau der Punkt, weshalb ich die ganzen Hackstories so unwahrscheinlich finde. 
Wieso sollte sich auch nur irgendjemand die Mühe machen, mit diesem Aufwand an WoW-Daten heranzukommen, wenn er stattdessen diverse Konten leerräumen könnte? FALLS man es schafft, das System zu umgehen, weiss man auch, wo die Dinger eingesetzt werden. Und dann geb ich mich nicht mit WoW-Accounts zufrieden.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

thehed schrieb:


> dabei fiel mir auf das sich da durchaus was machen liese.


Quatsch. Wenn Du in der Lage wärst, ein Public Key System (und genau das ist der Authenticator) zu knacken, wären die gesamten Geheimdiesnte der Welt hinter Dir her. Das ist - genau wie der Beitrag des TE - Wichtigmacher-Gefasel.


----------



## Shadria (23. Februar 2010)

Asilon schrieb:


> Emm....mal an die ganzen "unglaubwürdig"-Schreier...natürlich sitzt jemand der den acc "hacken/komprimittieren/stehlen /whatever" will nich da un wartet drauf dass ein user an einem von dem "hacker" mit trojaner etc infiziertem pc den code un passwort eingibt. sonder das erledigt ein bot der nich allzu schwer zu schreiben is btw....der liest die daten aus die der trojaner (inklusive keylogger) ihm schickt un gibt sie auf der seite ein. fertig aus acc weg
> ...


Wenn das nicht allzu schwer ist so einen Bot zu schreiben, dann sei doch bitte so nett und schreib einen. Wenn du fertig bist, dann bitte PN an mich... 



Asilon schrieb:


> ...
> der authenticator arbeitet meines wissens au nich anders als jeder andre keygen (zum beispiel für game-seriennummern) somit is es nach ein paar mal benutzen während ein keylogger auf dem pc vorhanden is nich schwer einen keygen zu schreiben. falls der nicht funktionieren sollte werden einfach alle möglichkeiten durchprobiert da der acc ja meines wissens auch bei 20 maligen falscheingeben des codes nich gesperrt wird....soviel zur sicherheit des authis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für ein Unsinn!

Der Authenticator nutzt ein OPT (One-Time-Passwort) in Verbindung mit einem Algorithmus. Auch hier gilt wieder: wenn du den Algorithmus nach dem Erhalt von "ein paar" Codes geknackt hast und dein "Keygen" ist fertig, dann bitte PN an mich....


@Topic: lieber TE, erzähl doch bitte deine "Geschichte" mal der Fa. Vasco (Hersteller des Authenitcators, ist übrigens das Modell Digipass Go 6). Ich denke die hätten ihren Spaß damit und würden sich scheckig lachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry lieber TE, aber ich halte deine Geschichte für absolut unglaubwürdig, aber ich muss zugeben deine Geschichte hat einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert und ich musste schmunzeln... auch gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norfair (23. Februar 2010)

alleine der anfang, dass sie blizz direkt am tele hatten. LOL

die schnellste zeit, die ich mal hatte um durchzukommen war 10 minuten. du bist meiner meinung nach so eine richtige attention-whore. tut mir leid für anglizismen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thehed (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wenn Du in der Lage wärst, ein Public Key System (und genau das ist der Authenticator) zu knacken, wären die gesamten Geheimdiesnte der Welt hinter Dir her. Das ist - genau wie der Beitrag des TE - Wichtigmacher-Gefasel.



Quatsch ist dein Beitrag, ich habe nie geschrieben das System zu hacken, es ist umgehbar. Genauso umgehbar wie ähnliche System von Banken. Was im übrigen schon viele male passiert ist!
Es ist schon traurig wie ignorant manche sind.


----------



## c0bRa (23. Februar 2010)

thehed schrieb:


> Quatsch ist dein Beitrag, ich habe nie geschrieben das System zu hacken, es ist umgehbar. Genauso umgehbar wie ähnliche System von Banken. Was im übrigen schon viele male passiert ist!
> Es ist schon traurig wie ignorant manche sind.


Und wie!? 
Red halt mal Tacheles statt in Rätseln...
Wie kriegst du mittels gefaketer Loginseite den Authenticator runter und das Passwort geändert? Spätestens wenn ich beim 2. Authenticator Key nicht ins Spiel komme, sollte man; sofern man noch graue Zellen besitzt; gecheckt haben, dass was faul ist...


----------



## Tharasala (23. Februar 2010)

Ob das nun wahr ist oder nicht, darüber will ich nicht urteilen, das muß wohl jeder für sich selbst ausmachen. Wer aber so naiv ist zu glauben das es einen 100%igen Schutz gibt lebt in einer anderen Welt als der Rest der Menscheit. Wenn man aus der Vergangenheit eines gelernt haben sollte, ist es ganz klar: Sollange es jemanden gibt der einen Schutzmechanismus entwerfen kann, gibt es auch jemanden der selbigen umgehen kann. 100%iger Schutz ist im höchstmaß eine Illusion, vermittelt durch Werbetexte und ähnlichem, aber existent ist sie nie. In dem Augenblick wo für uns "normalle" Menschen solche Schutzmechanismen auf den Markt kommen gibt es schon unlängst Methoden diese zu umgehen. Ich räume dem Authentificator ein enorm hohes Schutzpotenzial an. Es erfordert sicherlich einen enormen Aufwand selbigen zu knacken und das dieser Aufwand kaum lohnenswert ist für einen simplen "WoW-Account", verstärkt nochmals den Schutzfaktor, aber 100%......Das existiert nicht.


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Und das Problem ist da wo? Also das schwierigste ist den Trojaner aufm Rechner zu bekommen (is übrigens meiner Meinung nach schon ein Kunststück aber ok)



Das Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja also ich Halte Den Authetictor immer noch für das Beste was es Gibt um Den Account zu Schützen...


----------



## thehed (23. Februar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Und wie!?
> Red halt mal Tacheles statt in Rätseln...
> Wie kriegst du mittels gefaketer Loginseite den Authenticator runter und das Passwort geändert? Spätestens wenn ich beim 2. Authenticator Key nicht ins Spiel komme, sollte man; sofern man noch graue Zellen besitzt; gecheckt haben, dass was faul ist...



Oh tut mir ja leid das ich meinen Pc an einem dunklen Ort habe an dem ich manchmal den Key falsch ablese. Oder das ich mal spät abends heimkomme, schnell noch was nachsehen will und denke ich hätte falsch abgelesen.
Oder so mancher seinen Alkkonsum etwas übertreibt und dann..... (ne ich nicht). Ich wette so mancher würde nichtmal reagieren wenn es 1 minute verzögerung gäbe und er dann erst die Mitteilung bekommt nochmal einzugeben.

Man könnte dies aber ganz einfach umgehen: Zum Autenticator entfernen die Serialnummer verlangen(hinten auf kleber), beim mobilen müsste dazu eine extra Nummer mitgeliefert werden. Schon könnte fast niemand mehr was machen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. Februar 2010)

Ich sag es mal so unmöglich ist nichts, aber es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.

1. Ein gutes Antivirenprogramm sollte vorhanden sein (z.B. AVG oder ein kostenpflichtiges AV-Prorgamm wie Norton 360, etc.)
1.1 Warum AVG und nicht Antivir? - Ich habe selber Keylogger aus dem Internet heruntergeladen zum Testen und AVG hat alle erkannt, Antivir hat mich alle installieren lassen ohne das diese erkannt werden/wurden.

2. Es sollte ein aktuelles Spyware-Tool installiert sein (z.B.: Ad-Aware oder ein kostenpflichtiges Programm wie z.B.: Norton 360, etc.)

3. Der Authentificator ist kein Schutz vor Hackern, es macht es es Hackern nur schwerer den Account hacken zu können, und ja ich habe selber einen nachdem ich gehackt wurde letztes Jahr.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Februar 2010)

keana87 schrieb:


> Dieser Trojaner späht in Echtzeit die Eingabe des Passworts und Authenticator-Keys aus und ermöglicht so den Hackern, schnell genug über die Acc-Verwaltung das Passwort zu ändern, sodass der Spieler selbst nicht mehr auf den Acc kommt.


Was macht dein Freund nach der Eingabe der Pin-Nummer? Nasepopeln?
Ich drück Enter. Keine Zeit für einen Hacker, meine Zahlen mitzutippen und sich in die Acc-Verwaltung zu loggen.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Februar 2010)

Ach Jungs .. so ein Trojaner ist schon die Krone eines Programmierers ... nahe zu unglaublich das sowas überhaupt existieren könnte ... allein die lllaaatennnz ... das der eigene Avatar binnen Millisekunden auf die Tastatureingaben reagiert ist selbstvorfreilich aber die direkte Weitergabe des 8-XX stelligen passwort + die automatische Anwahl der BN Seite und das abändern der PW in wenigen sekunden ist absolute technisch kaum und wenn nur mit mörder Einsatz zu schaffen ... somit kann ich ja nun berühigt mein Schlaf der Gerechten nachholen...
Andererseits ist das Geschichtenerzählen auch wieder ganz stark im Kommen, darum heben sich beide Argument auf und man fühlt sich vom fred gut unterhalten

Und als Denkaufgabe für den HAusputz geb ich euch folgendes an die Hand: Wenn der Cracker vom Hacker gephishing(t) wurde, wer ist der Dumme?


----------



## SilenceKeeper (23. Februar 2010)

Theoretisch ist es möglich einen Account mit Authenticator zu hacken.

Es gibt einige Spieler die einen sogenannten Desktop - Authenticator verwenden (auch wenn dieser von Blizzard nicht gewollt ist).

Für alle die nicht wissen was das ist:

Von Blizzard wird eine Mobile (Java) version des Authenticator angeboten für das Handy. Mit speziellen Programmen ist es möglich, diese Software auf dem PC zu simulieren. So, dass weder ein Handy noch einen Authenticator braucht um den Authenticator nutzen zu können.
Der Nachteil dieses Programms besteht darin, das der EU-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX Code auf dem Rechner gespeichert wird (Je nach verwendeter Software *zurzeit sind mir zwei bekannt* gibt es mehrere Speicherorte wo der Code gespeichert sein könnte). Beim songenannten MicroEumulator ist es z.B: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\***Benutzername***\.microemulator\

Sobald der Hacker diesen Code hat kann er über folgende Anleitung:

http://deathcoil.net/authguide.html

den Authenticator ziehen den dein Kollege verwendet und jeder zeit sich in seinen Account einloggen.


----------



## AngusD (23. Februar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Und wie!?
> Red halt mal Tacheles statt in Rätseln...
> Wie kriegst du mittels gefaketer Loginseite den Authenticator runter und das Passwort geändert? Spätestens wenn ich beim 2. Authenticator Key nicht ins Spiel komme, sollte man; sofern man noch graue Zellen besitzt; gecheckt haben, dass was faul ist...


Soweit ich das sehe, musst du beim "Mobile Authenticator" den Code des Authenticators eingeben, bzw. erstellen lassen?! (Battle.net Mobile Authenticator FAQ)


Nun nehmen wir mal an, jemand hat einen Keylogger auf dem Rechner und besorgt sich einen Authenticator, loggt sich in seinen Battle.Net Account ein und verknüpft den Account mit dem Authenticator. Der Keylogger hat nun alles schön mitprotokoliert und sendet den Usernamen, das Passwort und den Code des Authenticators an den bösen Buben. Mit letzterem und einem "Mobile Authenticator" sollte es dann doch möglich sein, den Authenticator des Opfers zu klonen?

Ja, mir ist schon klar, daß der Code des Authenticators einzigartig ist und nur einmal verwendet werden kann, aber er muss ja nicht umbedingt verifiziert werden. Mit dem geklonten Authenticator sollte es dann ein leichtes sein den Account des Opfers zu übernehmen.

In dem Fall hier war es dann einfach nur Zufall, daß sich "Täter" und "Opfer" zu gleichen Zeit versucht haben einzuloggen und das "Opfer" live mitbekommen hat, daß etwas Faul im Staate Dänemark ist.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Februar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Was macht dein Freund nach der Eingabe der Pin-Nummer? Nasepopeln?
> Ich drück Enter. Keine Zeit für einen Hacker, meine Zahlen mitzutippen und sich in die Acc-Verwaltung zu loggen.



Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Der Trojaner wartet bis 8 Zeichen eingegeben wurden oder bis Enter gedrückt wird und führt erst dann seine Aktionen aus. Z.B. Netzwerkverkehr von WoW blockieren, WoW abstürzen lassen,...

Mal ehrlich, wenn eine Fehlermeldung bei der Code eingabe kommt oder WoW sich einfach beendet(ob mit oder ohne Fehler). Kein Mensch würde da argwöhnisch werden und böses vermuten; die meisten würden noch ein paar Mal das ganze versuchen und zum Schluss in irgendeinem Forum ein neues Thema eröffnen warum sie nicht mehr reinkommen...und dann ist es auch schon zu spät.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Und das Problem ist da wo? Also das schwierigste ist den Trojaner aufm Rechner zu bekommen (is übrigens meiner Meinung nach schon ein Kunststück aber ok)



Das ist einfacher als im Lotto zu gewinnen. User aus suchen... User muss Crap Antivirus haben wie Avira... User mail mit Trojaner schicken... User macht mail auf und Klickt auf das Bild das angefügt ist. User hat Trojaner auf dem Pc....


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Februar 2010)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Was is da schweineteuer? Ich habe auch ne Zeit lang den Mobilen und der kostet mich garnichts (außer das installieren einmalig 50 cent).
> 
> Handyanschaffung? Ich hab schon über 10 Jahre ein Handy von demher hat mich das nichts gekostet...
> 
> ...




Das ist sehr schön für dich und auch in Ordnung.

Ich für meinen Teil hab vor 8 Jahren mein Handy abgeschafft, nachdem jeder Teeny überall mit so nem Scheißding rumrennt und es praktisch keinen Ort, ausser den eigenen 4 Wänden mehr gibt, wo man keine Ruhe vor den Piepern hat. 

Also für mich ist der mobile im Gegensatz zum "normalen" eben Schweineteuer;-)


----------



## thehed (23. Februar 2010)

AngusD schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe, musst du beim "Mobile Authenticator" den Code des Authenticators eingeben, bzw. erstellen lassen?! (Battle.net Mobile Authenticator FAQ)
> 
> 
> Nun nehmen wir mal an, jemand hat einen Keylogger auf dem Rechner und besorgt sich einen Authenticator, loggt sich in seinen Battle.Net Account ein und verknüpft den Account mit dem Authenticator. Der Keylogger hat nun alles schön mitprotokoliert und sendet den Usernamen, das Passwort und den Code des Authenticators an den bösen Buben. Mit letzterem und einem "Mobile Authenticator" sollte es dann doch möglich sein, den Authenticator des Opfers zu klonen?
> ...



Ich denke nicht, weil du ja aufgrund der Serialnummer deinen Auth einzigartig machst. D.h jeder Schlüsselanhänger generiert einzigartig Nummern. Die Server wissen was sie von acc beispielnamen@beispiel.com zu erwarten haben. Ausserdem hindert den Bösen nix daran deinen acc schon vorher zu klauen. ;-)

@der unter mir. So ungefähr stellte ich mir das vor. Braucht noch etwas mehr falls man den Auth entfernen will, ist aber dann nicht mehr ein grosser Schritt (jedenfalls wenn am andern Ende jemand denkt er hätte Code falsch eingegeben und es nochmal probiert).


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. Februar 2010)

Ganz simpel:

- Bot läuft im Hintergrund und wartet auf WoW
- WoW wird gestartet und Spieler tipp brav seinen Code ein
- Bot liest den Code mit, sobald auf "Einloggen" gedrückt wird ersetzt der Bot den Code mit einem falschen (das ist die einzige Stelle die wirklich schwer durchzuführen ist)
- Login wird abgelehnt, Bot kennt den richtigen Code
- Bot geht in die Acc Verwaltung und hat Spaß

Das ist ein Vorgang von wenigen Sekunden, wenn überhaupt Sekunden. Die meiste Zeit wird für den HTTP Request an die Acc-Verwaltung draufgehen.

Das ist das gleiche System wie mit TAN-Nummern beim Onlinebanking. Bloß das es bei WoW etwas aufwändiger ist da der Bot den Einloggvorgang abfangen muss und einen gefakten Login an den Loginserver senden muss, aufgrund von diverser P-Server Software sollte es aber ein leichtes sein herauszufinden wie der Netzwerkverkehr beim Loginvorgang genau aussieht.


----------



## AngusD (23. Februar 2010)

thehed schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, weil du ja aufgrund der Serialnummer deinen Auth einzigartig machst. D.h jeder Schlüsselanhänger generiert einzigartig Nummern. Die Server wissen was sie von acc beispielnamen@beispiel.com zu erwarten haben. Ausserdem hindert den Bösen nix daran deinen acc schon vorher zu klauen. ;-)


Ja, aber die einzigartigen Nummern werden ja auch unter anderem durch die "Seriennummer", der Code des Authenticators, erzeugt. Die Verknüpfung Battle.Net-Account - Authenticator erfolgt ja genau über diese Seriennummer. Ansonsten wüßte der Login ja nicht, daß die Nummer, die du eingibst, authentisch ist.


Wenn du also die Seriennummer in einen anderen Authenticator einpflegst (wie z.B. einem Mobile Authenticator), wird dieser ebenfalls gültige Nummern ausspucken, mit denen du dich dann in einen Account einloggen kannst.

Natürlich kann der Böse den Account auch schon vorher klauen. Ist auch viel einfacher und wird ja auch täglich gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinhh (23. Februar 2010)

na ja, nette Geschichte und vll ist sie sogar wahr, allerdings brauche ich immer Stunden um den Kundendienst ans Telefon zu bekommen, da stelle ich mir dann schon ein paar Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RasDvaTri (23. Februar 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke sehr für die Warnung, aber ich denke das ist eher ein Einzelfall, denn welcher Hacker macht sich denn so eine Mühe?^^
> 
> ...




Dir ist schon klar das die Leute teilweise ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen ja? Und wenn man sich die Goldpreise in den letzten Jahren ansieht, weiß man das die alles ausnutzen müssen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Der Trojaner wartet bis 8 Zeichen eingegeben wurden oder bis Enter gedrückt wird und führt erst dann seine Aktionen aus. Z.B. Netzwerkverkehr von WoW blockieren, WoW abstürzen lassen,...


Aber dann würde ich auch keine zweite Pin eingeben können.
Zudem schrieb der TE nichts von einem Absturz, lediglich würde man meinen "man hätte sich vertippt". Vertippt man sich bei der PIN, landet man wieder im Acc-Name / Passwort-Fenster. Weder bei blockiertem WoW-Netzverkehr noch beim WoW-Absturz kommt es zu solch einer Reaktion. Folglich müsste der Trojaner nicht nur mein Getippe mitlesen sondern auch WoW selbst manipulieren. Und da wirds mir langsam zu mystisch.


----------



## thehed (23. Februar 2010)

AngusD schrieb:


> Wenn du also die Seriennummer in einen anderen Authenticator einpflegst (wie z.B. einem Mobile Authenticator), wird dieser ebenfalls gültige Nummern ausspucken, mit denen du dich dann in einen Account einloggen kannst.
> 
> Natürlich kann der Böse den Account auch schon vorher klauen. Ist auch viel einfacher und wird ja auch täglich gemacht.
> 
> ...


Ah ich glaube ich verstehe was du meinst. Die Frage ist nur wie man den anderen Authenticator dazu bringt seine Nummern aufgrund des Originalen zu generieren. Da der Code des mobilen anscheinend nicht speziell geschützt ist, liese sich dies vielleicht tatsächlich ändern. Aber nur mobil auf mobil, weil wenn ich mich recht erinnere der mobile Code länger ist. Es scheint also nicht genau derselbe Algo zu sein.


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Das Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ist es auch, ausser man telefoniert grad mit blizzard und wird zufällig gehackt, dann passieren bei Accounts von Freunden mysteriöse Dinge.


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Ist der Troll immer noch auf....


*Seufz*

Ich denk wenn der Authentificator nicht sicherwäre wäre das geschrei in vielen Fachkreisen größer. Als nur irgendwelche " Ich wurde gehackt und kann mir das überhaupt nicht vorstellen!"

Naja, der Beitrag ist den Platz in der Datenbank nicht wert.


----------



## 64K (23. Februar 2010)

Also es gibt sicherlich Bots die zur Bank laufen alles rausnehmen und verkaufen;
die müssen sich nicht mal von Warden verstecken denn so schnell ist Warden sicherlich auch nicht
und was interessiert die Hacker wenn der Acc später gebannt wird.



Was die Keys betrifft, dass sind doch RSA Keys und RSA ist ein asynchrones Verfahren ? Oder irre ich mich da grad total ?
Das heißt ich hab nen public Key und ein Private Key (Public Key aufm Blizz Server, Private Key im Generator)
und der Blizzserver kann feststellen ob der eingegebene Code von meinem private Key stammt. Einfach nach PGP Signieren
suchen ist das selbe Verfahren.

Also sooo leicht knacken lassen sich die Dinger nicht. Und die Primfaktorzerlegung geht einfach noch nicht in O(1).


----------



## AngusD (23. Februar 2010)

thehed schrieb:


> Ah ich glaube ich verstehe was du meinst. Die Frage ist nur wie man den anderen Authenticator dazu bringt seine Nummern aufgrund des Originalen zu generieren. Da der Code des mobilen anscheinend nicht speziell geschützt ist, liese sich dies vielleicht tatsächlich ändern. Aber nur mobil auf mobil, weil wenn ich mich recht erinnere der mobile Code länger ist. Es scheint also nicht genau derselbe Algo zu sein.



Der Code eines "Mobile Authenticators" ist 8 Stellen lang (Blizzard FAQ). Die Länge der Serienummer eines "normalen" Authenticators finde ich nicht. Da die Länge aber keine Rolle bei der Tokenerzeugung spielt, ist diese egal. Einzig, wenn der MA einen 8 stellige Code erwartet und keine andere Länge zulässt, ginge es wirklich nur von mobil auf mobil. Das weiß ich jedoch nicht.


Der Algorithmus ist allerding der gleiche. Unterschiedliche Algorithmen ergäben unterschiedliche Tokens. Ein längerer/kürzerer Code/Seriennummer ergäbe unter Umständen nur einen längeren/kürzeren Token oder eine größere/kleinere Diversität in Bezug auf das Token.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (23. Februar 2010)

Vlt. hackt Blizzard ja auch die Accs. mit Auti selber, um die Einführung eines neuen Sicherheitssystems zu ermöglichen.

/Ironie off

Sehr Unglaubwürdig was der TE da schreibt.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

AngusD schrieb:


> Wenn du also die Seriennummer in einen anderen Authenticator einpflegst (wie z.B. einem Mobile Authenticator)


Schade, wenn man so gar keine Ahnung hat, nicht wahr? Die Mobile Versionen koppeln sich an einzigarige Hardwarenummern des Mobiles. Da müßte der Hacker Dir schon das Handy klauen...


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. Februar 2010)

el-boom schrieb:


> ist es auch, ausser man telefoniert grad mit blizzard und wird zufällig gehackt, dann passieren bei Accounts von Freunden mysteriöse Dinge.



Was meinstn Damit?
Das Check ich gerade nicht so.
Erklärung pls x)


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

64K schrieb:


> Was die Keys betrifft, dass sind doch RSA Keys und RSA ist ein asynchrones Verfahren ? Oder irre ich mich da grad total ?
> Das heißt ich hab nen public Key und ein Private Key (Public Key aufm Blizz Server, Private Key im Generator)
> und der Blizzserver kann feststellen ob der eingegebene Code von meinem private Key stammt. Einfach nach PGP Signieren
> suchen ist das selbe Verfahren.
> ...


^^This.

Ich sehe, das es hier doch ein paar mit Grundlagenkentnissen gibt - was Du da schreibst ist 100% richtig. Leider werden die ohne Grundlagenkenntnise das auch nicht verstehen, der TE schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Was meinstn Damit?
> Das Check ich gerade nicht so.
> Erklärung pls x)


Er spottet über die erlogene Geschichte des TE.


----------



## Raveneye (23. Februar 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> Das Gildenmitglied hat auch so einen Authentificator gehabt. Hat 2 Stunden gebraucht den wieder vom Acc zu bekommen, weil Login damit nicht mehr ging. Und jetzt sollte er den Authentificator laut Blizz mit einem Hammer oder so zerstören und das Bild vom zerstören Authentificator einschicken, damit er einen neuen bekommt.
> 
> Blizz selbst arbeitet noch daran, wie das gehen soll, das der Hacker an den Auth-Code kommt.



Mit nem Hammer zerstören laut Blizzard?  Hm is klar.


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe es in anderen Berichten auch schon geschrieben das ein Computerschädling schneller ist wie sein Bekämpfer.
Und für jedes Gift gibt es ein Gegengift,müsste im PC-Branche eher umgekehrt heißen.

Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man die Story des TE so nachvollziehen kann.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## nuriina (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> ^^This.
> 
> Ich sehe, das es hier doch ein paar mit Grundlagenkentnissen gibt - was Du da schreibst ist 100% richtig. Leider werden die ohne Grundlagenkenntnise das auch nicht verstehen, der TE schon mal gar nicht.



Es geht nicht darum den Auth. zu knacken (d.h. selber TANs für beliebige Accounts erzeugen zu können), sondern das es technisch möglich ist die TAN mitzuloggen. TANs sind anfällig gegen Man-In-The-Middle Attacken, das kann man selbst bei Wikipedia nachlesen wenn mans nicht glaubt. ;-)


Aber schon niedlich hier mitzulesen.


----------



## Imanewbie (23. Februar 2010)

Es kann schon sein nur hat der Auth nix damit zu tun wie einige schon geschreiben haben einfach n fake Login + 'echtzeit' keylogger, und schon hat man den auth übersprungen. Gabs schon früher und wird es auch in Zukunft geben. Nur ist der Aufwand im vergleich höher als nur keylogger zu verschicken und die normal acc zu übernehmen.


----------



## c0bRa (23. Februar 2010)

AngusD schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe, musst du beim "Mobile Authenticator" den Code des Authenticators eingeben, bzw. erstellen lassen?! (Battle.net Mobile Authenticator FAQ)


Du kannst ihn NICHT eingeben, du kannst dir lediglich einen generieren lassen. (ich nutze den Mobile Auth)



AngusD schrieb:


> Nun nehmen wir mal an, jemand hat einen Keylogger auf dem Rechner und besorgt sich einen Authenticator, loggt sich in seinen Battle.Net Account ein und verknüpft den Account mit dem Authenticator. Der Keylogger hat nun alles schön mitprotokoliert und sendet den Usernamen, das Passwort und den Code des Authenticators an den bösen Buben. Mit letzterem und einem "Mobile Authenticator" sollte es dann doch möglich sein, den Authenticator des Opfers zu klonen?


Und wenn ich dir nun sage, dass das immernoch nicht ausreicht?

Du musst den angezeigten Code ja auch noch mit dem Netz synchronisieren. Er hat nun den Key vom Auth... Er hat meinetwegen auch den Code, mit dem der Auth zum Zeitpunkt X hinzugefügt wurde. Nun muss er aber 
1. den Key seines Programmes/Auths dem des Clones gleichsetzen und 
2. seinen Clone so hinbiegen, dass er synchron mit dem des Opfers läuft, sprich er muss seinen Clone soweit vorticken lassen, bis diese Nummer gleich der ist, mit welcher der Key zum oben erwähnten Zeitpunkt X hinzugefügt wurde plus die Zeit, die bis jetzt verstrichen ist... 

Zuviel Aufwand meiner Meinung nach... Zumal es dann schon nicht mehr in den Bereich 08/15 Keylogger geht, sondern dann schon wirklich Richtung Hack und einem nicht trivialen Verständnis von Programmierung und Mathematik...


----------



## Maerad (23. Februar 2010)

Nun ja - da der Login von WoW seit meinem letzten Nachsehen sicherlich immer noch nicht verschlüsselt wird isses eigentlich ganz einfach - du fängst den Datenstream mit dem Login / authcode ab und schickst leer weiter - ergo wow macht nen error - du hast aber nen authcode und kannst den sofort an die acc. website weiterleiten (alles automatisch) bzw. an ein Botprogramm welches sich sofort einloggt und das zeug anfängt zu verticken - normal fürn bot auch kein problem den rs zu nutzen, zum nächsten briefkasten zu latschen und weg damit.

Das geht so schnell damit, da reicht die Auth Zeitspanne normal ohne Probleme.

Sinnvollste das zu unterbinden sollte eigentlich die UAC oder Benutzerkontensteuerung unter Vista/Win7 sein - die sollte anspringen, wenn der "crack" probiert sich zu installieren / aktivieren, da man - um den TCP/IP Datenstrom abzuhören - normal Adminrechte braucht.

Einfach mal nicht jeden crack usw. nutzen, nicht jeden scheiss den man geshcickt bekommt ausführen und sein Hirn anschalten. Dann sollte das kein Thema sein.


----------



## Minorjiel (23. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp...wer seine Zweifel hat, der kann ja den einfach Thread ignorieren. Macht vermutlich wenig Sinn, mit aller Gewalt eine Gegenthese aufzustellen....bringt wohl niemandem etwas.

Also ich würde mir ja noch ein weiteres ingame-Passwort für die eigenen Bankfächer und die Gildenbank wünschen. So stünde ein "Hacker" noch vor einer weiteren Hürde, da er ja noch ein zweites Passwort abgreifen müsste. Wohl auch nicht unbedingt das Ei des Kolumbus, aber macht's vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tick aufwendiger, wenn das Hab und Gut von Unbefungten geplündert werden soll.


----------



## Ceacilia (23. Februar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Derartige Tokens, wie der Authenticator, sind ein weit verbreiteter Sicherheitsmechanismus. Damit, genau damit, schützen viele Firmen ihre kompletten Netzwerke, bzw. sichern den Remotezugriff auf diese. RSA Security ist da ein führendes Unternehmen, was Sicherheit angeht. Einfach mal über RSA Ace schlau machen. Das Prinzip ist da immer das Gleiche, genau wie beim Blizzard Authenticator. Ein Token generiert einen Key, der durch schlaue Algorithmen UTC-zeitabhängig generiert wird. Der geht dann zu einem Authentifizierungsserver, der anhand der mit dem Token synchronisierten Zeit den gleichen Key ermittelt und diese beiden miteinander abgleicht. So ist zumindest eine Möglichkeit.
> 
> Dieser Mechanismus ist so ziemlich das Sicherste, was das Einloggen irgendwo angeht.
> 
> ...




Soweit geb ich Dir Recht, natürlich ist das System recht sicher. Aber bitte immer eines bedenken: Egal was es neues gibt, sei es ein Kopierschutz für DVD´s oder Spiele, das verschlüsselte Signal fürs Pay TV oder die neueste Sicherheitssoftware einer großen Firma, es wird immer jemanden geben der schlau genug ist, Zeit und Mittel hat und eine Möglichkeit findet sowas zu umgehen oder ein Hintertürchen zu finden etc... Das da die eigene Sicherheit, sprich dafür zu sorgen dass man sich keinen Trojaner einfängt, ganz oben steht ist schon klar, aber wie gesagt, man muss sich nur einen Trojaner einfangen der schlau genug ist. Nur weil wir es noch nicht kennen, heißt das automatisch nicht dass es soetwas noch nicht gibt.




Piposus schrieb:


> @ TE: Meine Grossmutter ist Ferrari-Testpilotin. Auch krass, oder?



Jo voll krass Alter dein Beitrag! Wenn Dein Ur-Opa noch leben sollte dann bring ihn mal zum Flughafen, zeig ihm nen A380 und erzähl ihm was der wiegt.
Und dann fragste ihn mal ob er der Meinung ist dass das Ding fliegen kann.


----------



## Ale4Sale (23. Februar 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> [...]lokratifes geschäft[...]



Unbezahlbar.

Ich kann's nur immer wieder sagen, man sollte sich selber auf die Finger schauen. Die Schuld ist immer schnell bei einem dritten gesucht und bei einer Maschine sowieso. Wie oft macht man denn die komplette Virenprüfung auf allen Festplatten? Wer tut sich gern diese 1-2 Stunden Wartezeit an in denen die Systemleistung in den Keller geht? Keiner, und das weiß jeder hier so gut wie ich. 
Und ob die Geschichte stimmt oder nicht, wer gibt's schon gerne zu wenn er mal eine Teilschuld an einer so unangenehmen Sache bei sich feststellt und sei's nur weil man sich erinnert einmal die besagte Virenprüfung ausgelassen zu haben.

Das der Account trotz Authenticator komprimittiert wurde heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass der Authenticator auch dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden kann. Wenn man selbst darauf achtet den möglichen Ursachen solcher Eingriffe rechtzeitig vorzubeugen (und Trojaner werden von gescheiten Virensystemen wirklich schnell genug erkannt), dann kommt man garnicht mehr in die Verlegenheit die Schuld auf die Technik schieben zu müssen.


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,Diees Code im Authenticator wird doch durch ein bestimmten Muster erstellt oder?
Jetzt kommt die Frage wäre es möglich,
ein Key Generator (ähnlich wie ein CD-Code Generator) zu Programmieren der Genau diese Zahlen ausspuckt?

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Februar 2010)

Ceacilia schrieb:


> Soweit geb ich Dir Recht, natürlich ist das System recht sicher. Aber bitte immer eines bedenken: Egal was es neues gibt, sei es ein Kopierschutz für DVD´s oder Spiele, das verschlüsselte Signal fürs Pay TV oder die neueste Sicherheitssoftware einer großen Firma, es wird immer jemanden geben der schlau genug ist, Zeit und Mittel hat und eine Möglichkeit findet sowas zu umgehen oder ein Hintertürchen zu finden etc... Das da die eigene Sicherheit, sprich dafür zu sorgen dass man sich keinen Trojaner einfängt, ganz oben steht ist schon klar, aber wie gesagt, man muss sich nur einen Trojaner einfangen der schlau genug ist. Nur weil wir es noch nicht kennen, heißt das automatisch nicht dass es soetwas noch nicht gibt.



Das kann man so stehen lassen und sehe ich genauso.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Februar 2010)

Ähm ersten sind Hacker ja schonmal Personen und Menschen mit gewissem Interesse. Die meisten interessiert sowas garnicht, die Versuchen sich selbst und garnicht wirklich mit dem Ziel Personen zu Schaden.
ABer ein Programm können diese Leute allemale Schreiben. Durch den Auti Key müssen diese Leute also logischweise auf die Idee kommen, schneller zu werden. Denn der KEy hält nur eine gewisse Zeit. Damit müssen sie also was bringen, um diese Zeit zu überbrücken und in dieser Zeit zu reagieren. Natürlich geht das und ist nicht unmöglich. Man kann doch direkt auf die Seiten der ACC-VErwaltung zugreifen, man muss nur an die richtigen Stellen dass einzugebende ändern. Das ganze kann man progs machen lassen. Da diese ganzen Dingen ja über Tab etc. anwählbar sind. Also fix das PW geändert, ist doch an sich nicht das Problem für diese leute und deren Programme. Deren Aufgabe ist es doch, schneller als die Abwehrmethoden zu sein, sonst brauch man keine Hacker und Bots, Keylogger etc. Wozu brauch ich die, wenn die Dinge die ich damit knacken will, eh schneller sind. Welcher sinn soll sich dann dahinter verbergen? 
Ich bezahle doch keine "Hacker", die mir dann ein Prog liefern, dass garnicht arbeiten kann. Das doch bescheuert, also nicht einfach als Unglaubwürdig abstempel. Die arbeiten doch net mit dem was wir sehen. Die arbeiten doch net mit dem Explorer oder Mozilla und Co. Sowas benutzen die doch nicht. Die Wissen was wo abgelegt wird, wo die wirklichen Entscheidenen Daten eingeben werden müssen und reduzieren das alles auf diese Dinge. Damit sparen sie enorme Zeit. Die sitzen auch an Netzen, die enorm schnell sind und sparen auch hier wieder etwas Zeit. Da man ja nur einmal bei dem jeweiligen Opfer zu greifen muss, verliert man nur dort die Zeit und der Rest ist doch mit Blizzardservern zu erledigen. 
Diese Leute wollen an unser Geld, die lassen sich schon was einfallen und ob man sie grob als "hacker" bezeichnet oder nicht ist dabei egal. Diese Leute schlafen nicht. Diese Leute stellen sich auf die Veränderung ein. Zu glauben das sowas unglaubwürdig ist und unmöglich, ist eigentlich auch naiv. Diese Leute/Hacker haben eben das Ziel jede Sicherheit zu umgehen. 
Dabei ist natürlich das Ziel zu sehen und Geld ist immer ein lohnendes Ziel, also lohnt auch die arbeit und wenn nicht bei einzelnen, wo denn dann? Die Kunden von WOW sind nunmal in der Überzahl und wenn man da genug EInzelfälle zusammen bekommt, bekommt man eben genug Geld.
Diese "Fang" Seiten arbeiten doch auch nach dem Prinzip. Es klicken schon genug Leute an und davon nur ein paar zu bekommen, ist der Aufwand wert. Die Firmen die das machen, setzten ja diese "hacker" unterdruck oder bezahlen sie schlecht. Wir reden ja nicht von hohen Einsätzen diese Firmen. 

Nein Unglaubwürdig ist eher, dass der Blizzard Mitarbeiter so schnell war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der muss ja seine Kaffetasse im Nanosekunden Bereich zur seite gestellt haben und mit Fettfreien Fingern los gelegt haben und dabei euch glauben geschenkt und noch dazu auch im vollen Bewusstsein zu handeln und natürlich das von einem Drehstuhl aus. Da haste den richtigen gehabt. Der Durschnitt dreht sich langsam Richtung Monitor =) schaut erstmal drauf und nickt dann ab. "Stimmt sie sind Online und wo ist das Problem" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man muss also den Mitarbeiter langsam an die Problematik führen ^^. Nein natürlich denk ich ist es nicht so extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber da hatte ihr denk ich auch Glück, dass der Blizzi Mitarbeiter schon bissel zu den fixeren gehörte.


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Was meinstn Damit?
> Das Check ich gerade nicht so.
> Erklärung pls x)



naja ich finde es (wie einige vorposter auch) ziemlich lustig, dass man grade mit Blizzard telt während man gehackt wird, oder nicht ?


----------



## Bordin (23. Februar 2010)

sagmal was habt ihr für traumvorstellungen Oo ein hacker der sich die mühe macht einen account zu hacken von einer unbedeutenden person?

tze mal erlich wer macht das schon ? niemand!

der trottel war wohl ehr auf na fakeseite wo wow-europe.tk steht und hat sich da mit authentikator eingeloggt sry aber selber schuld!

und kostenlose antivier programme helfen garnicht da kannst 20 stück drauf hauen die finden nie alles kauf dir nen anständiges und fertig

die hacker die accounts hacken sind auf massen aus und nicht auf einzelne unbedeutende


greez


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (23. Februar 2010)

dachtes du etwa, dass dieser authenticator dir bzw. deinem freund 100%igen schutz gewährt?
es gibt immer einen weg, an passwörter, codes etc. zu kommen. der authenticator schütz warscheinlich nur vor den "noob-hackern". für die anderen gilt, "wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg."
ich denke, dieses beispiel bestätigt dies.


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir ja noch ein weiteres ingame-Passwort für die eigenen Bankfächer und die Gildenbank wünschen. So stünde ein "Hacker" noch vor einer weiteren Hürde, da er ja noch ein zweites Passwort abgreifen müsste. Wohl auch nicht unbedingt das Ei des Kolumbus, aber macht's vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tick aufwendiger, wenn das Hab und Gut von Unbefungten geplündert werden soll.



Als würde das was bringen. Opfer bleibt Opfer.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2010)

Sry für etwas OT



64K schrieb:


> Was die Keys betrifft, dass sind doch RSA Keys und RSA ist ein asynchrones Verfahren ? Oder irre ich mich da grad total ?
> Das heißt ich hab nen public Key und ein Private Key (Public Key aufm Blizz Server, Private Key im Generator)
> und der Blizzserver kann feststellen ob der eingegebene Code von meinem private Key stammt. Einfach nach PGP Signieren
> suchen ist das selbe Verfahren.
> ...


Jain ...
So ganz stimmt das nun auch nicht - teilweise.

1. Es kommt drauf an, wie genau der Authenticator arbeitet, welchen Verschlüsselungsgrad er benutzt (welche sicher eingestufte Algorithmen verwendet werden )
2. Das RSA Verfahren funktioniert mit Primzahlen. Es kann aber nicht mit Sicherheit gesagt werden, daß nur Primzahlen benutzt werden, da es auch mit anderen Zahlen geht.
3. Hat "RSA" (welches es nicht mal mehr im Original gibt - aufgekauft/weiterentwickelt) selber zugegeben, daß es geknackt werden kann

dazu:


> denn wenn man den privaten Schlüssel hat, kann man damit ... jeden beliebigen Geheimtext entschlüsseln.


_______________________________

Aber nunja, das Ganze ist sehr komplex.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, daß jedes - aber auch wirklich jedes - Sicherheitsprogramm etc. geknackt werden kann,
So, wie ein Mensch es erstellt hat, so kann ein Mensch es auch wieder entschlüsseln.


----------



## AngusD (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Schade, wenn man so gar keine Ahnung hat, nicht wahr? Die Mobile Versionen koppeln sich an einzigarige Hardwarenummern des Mobiles. Da müßte der Hacker Dir schon das Handy klauen...


Ich habe nie gesagt, daß ich davon Ahnung hätte. Mein Ursprungsposting hatte eigentlich genug Fragezeichen, die das hätten erkennen lassen. Auch tauchte nirgends auf, daß die mobile Version mit der "Hardwarenummer" des Handys verknüpft ist. Die FAQ von Blizzard sagt nicht viel. Hast du dazu einen Link?

Ist das nicht auch irrelevant? Wird die Hardwarenummer nicht nur bei der Erstellung des Codes des Mobile Authenticators benötigt und danach nicht mehr? Sprich, hab ich einmal die Nummer, könnte ich sie auch auf einen anderen Mobile Authenticator übertragen (entsprechende App vorausgesetzt) oder überprüft die "Mobile Authenticator"-App vor der Erzeugung des Tokens, ob der Codes des Mobile Authenticators zu dem Handy gehört?

@c0bRa: Siehe zweiten Teil des von dir zitierten Satzes: "...bzw. erstellen lassen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest war ja auch nur eine Idee, bzw. eine Frage ob das überhaupt so ginge. Aber, nehmen wir mal an ich könnte den Codes des Mobile Authenticators übertragen und habe auch Username und Passwort des Opfers. Solange die App bei der Synchronisation nicht auch die Hardwarenummer des Handys überträgt (und die bei Blizzard irgendwo gespeichert ist (Datenschutz?)), könnte sich das Handy dann doch als das Original ausgeben? Schließlich stimmen ja Username, Passwort und Authenticatorcode. 

Ist es wirklich notwendig, das Handy mit dem Server zu synchronisieren? Was passiert, wenn du die Uhr (die ja bei der Erzeugung des Tokens eine Rolle zu spielen scheint) auf deinem Handy vor oder zurückstellst? Bei welcher Abweichung nach vorne oder hinten wird dir der Zugang verweigert? Oder gibt es in der App einen von der Uhzeit des Handys unabhängigen Zähler?

Ok, ich gebe zu, das ganze wird so langsam recht aufwändig. Da ist es einfacher bei der entsprechenden Person einzubrechen und ihr mit vorgehaltener Waffe die entsprechenden Informationen zu entlocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (23. Februar 2010)

AngusD schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich notwendig, das Handy mit dem Server zu synchronisieren? Was passiert, wenn du die Uhr (die ja bei der Erzeugung des Tokens eine Rolle zu spielen scheint) auf deinem Handy vor oder zurückstellst? Bei welcher Abweichung nach vorne oder hinten wird dir der Zugang verweigert? Oder gibt es in der App einen von der Uhzeit des Handys unabhängigen Zähler?



Wenn du die Uhrzeit verstellst, funktionierts nicht mehr. Hier kann man ein Beispiel runterladen wie der Auth. funkioniert: http://bnetauth.freeportal.us/exampleimpl.html


----------



## Minorjiel (23. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Als würde das was bringen. Opfer bleibt Opfer.



Najoa, wenn Du das so siehst....dann sollte man am Besten zu folgenden Präventivmaßnahmen greifen:
a) keine Gildenbank eröffnen
b) keine eigenen Bankfächer anlegen
c) Gold immer direkt ausgeben/kein Gold durch Dailies, etc. anhäufen
d) keine "wertvollen" Epics anziehen oder im Inventar lassen (jaja, die gucken nämlich vorher in der Armory, ob sich der "Bruch" lohnt)..im Idealfall vor jedem Ausloggen alles verkaufen

oder

e) seinen Account löschen....somit wäre 100%iger Schutz gewährleistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ernsthaft....es geht doch darum, dass man es einem Einbrecher so schwer wie möglich macht. Du hast natürlich recht, wenn ein Profi in mein Haus einbrechen will, dann schafft er das auch....egal, ob er durch den Kamin rutscht oder einen Tunnel bohrt.
Auf jeden Fall mache ich es ihm deutlich schwerer, wenn ich den Schlüssel nicht direkt unter die Fußmatte lege. Authenticator ist doch schon der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung....aber vielleicht sollte man nicht (nur) die Qualität, sondern auch die Quantität der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen erhöhen.

Vielleicht sagt sich ja so ein Hacker "Hm...oh....bei Minrojiels Account ist mir das zu aufwendig, da hacke ich lieber Tikumes"


----------



## turageo (23. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> NEU!!! Die Buffed Märchenstunde!!!
> Heute: Hack trotz Authenticator.
> 
> Ich kann Toraka nur recht geben so schnell ist kein "Hacker".
> ...



Na dann sind wir doch mal froh, dass ein böswilliger Mensch alles "von Hand" machen muss. Nur mal so btw: auch eine WoW-Acc-Verwaltung besteht aus nichts andrem als Code,
der sich auch automatisiert befüllen lässt. Und Sekundenabrechnung ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Davon ausgehend, dass es halbwegs vernünftig programmiert ist halten wir uns
vom Ausspähen, Verschicken, Empfang immer noch im Millisekundenbereich auf. Wenn man dann die wahrscheinlich automatisierte Anmeldung an der Acc-Verwaltung einrechnet,
schätz ich mal liegt man immer noch bei allerhöchstens 5 Sekunden, wenn überhaupt.

Genau diese Vorgehensweise hab ich mit nem andren Buffed-User vor einigen Wochen schon mal in nem Thread durchgekaut: Post im Buffed-Forum (siehe 4. Absatz). Entweder
hats der TE aufgeschnappt und verbreitet das als Wahrheit oder aber ich bin der neue Account-Hack-Prophet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## AngusD (23. Februar 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Wenn du die Uhrzeit verstellst, funktionierts nicht mehr. Hier kann man ein Beispiel runterladen wie der Auth. funkioniert: http://bnetauth.free...xampleimpl.html


Danke. Ich glaube, jetzt komme ich so langsam dahinter.

Etwas, was ich nicht bedacht habe, ist der SecretKey. Ohne den bekomme ich keinen Token und der SecretKey wird auch nicht übertragen (ansonsten wäre er ja nicht mehr geheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Damit kann man den Authenticator, ob mobile oder nicht, nicht klonen.


----------



## Captain Jack (23. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Warnung...
Also hoffentlich bleibt das ein Einzelfall... (man kann doch nicht jeden scheiß machen wenn man einen Authenticator hat^^)
Hmm dann update ich mein Kaspersky mal, ^^ kann mir ja auch passieren^^


----------



## Silberhuf (23. Februar 2010)

Bordin schrieb:


> und kostenlose antivier programme helfen garnicht da kannst 20 stück drauf hauen die finden nie alles kauf dir nen anständiges und fertig




Wie blauäugig...

Welches ist denn anständig?
Der Test-Sieger in der Computer-Bild? *rofl*

Macht Euch bitte mal die Mühe und holt Euch die aktuelle ´ct. Dort wurden im Bereich Sec-Suiten mit guten Scanergebnissen erneut unter die Lupe genommen. Alles "renomierte" Namen.
Erschreckend jedoch, was dort DURCH diese Firewalls und Spamfilter der "anständigen"-Suiten für NEUE Lücken aufgerissen wurden.

Der Taure mit dem silbernen Huf.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> es gibt immer einen weg, an passwörter, codes etc. zu kommen. der authenticator schütz warscheinlich nur vor den "noob-hackern". für die anderen gilt, "wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg."
> ich denke, dieses beispiel bestätigt dies.


Quatsch. Schon unglaublich, was Laien so verbreiten. Schlau machen hilft: lern mal was über Public-Key-Systeme und primzahlengestützte Kryptographie. Auch hättest Du besser die anderen Postings hier gelesen.


----------



## Kaobaan (23. Februar 2010)

Ist dieser Thread immer noch offen?

Ehrlich Leute...das was der TE uns hier auftischen will, klingt nicht gerade glaubhaft, zumal die Info, wen wunderts, nicht aus erster Hand stammt.
Nochmal zum mitschreiben. Diese Security Tokens, die Blizzard als Battlenet Authenticatoren verkauft, werden von der Firma VASCO Data Security International, Inc. gebaut und vertrieben. Diese Tokens dienen unteranderem zum Absichern von DFÜ verbindungen und VPN Geschichten. Ganze Konzernnetze werden damit gegen Unbefugten zugriff abgesichert.
Wenn also wie der TE behauptet, irgendein Trojaner, dazu in der Lage wäre, diesen Mechanismus auszuhebeln, was glaubt ihr was dann in der IT Landschaft dieser Firmen los wäre?
Ganz zu schweigen davon, was dann mit der Firma VASCO los wäre?
Ich KANN diesem Eingangspost keinen Glauben schenken.
basta


----------



## Milkoh (23. Februar 2010)

Absolut unglaubwürdig. 

Ich arbeite seit 1993 im IT Bereich unter anderem als IT Leiter, und auch im Security Umfeld. Der Authenticator ist nichts anderes als sogenannte Token von anderen Firmen. Damit werden komplexe Sicherheitsbedürftige Installationen von Banken und Versicherungen, sowie Firmen und Behörden abgesichert. 

Bis heute ist es noch keinem gelungen über einen Token Hack ins ein System einzudringen. 

Das ist bei Blizzard nicht anders, es funktioniert schlichtweg nicht, da das Token (die Zahl) ein einmal Passwort ist. Niemals wird der ein Trojaner schneller darin sein, ein Token irgendwohin zu senden, wo dann die Accountverwaltung aufgerufen wird, sich eingeloggt wird und ein PW geändert wird (wofür man im übrigen ein 2. Token braucht) als ein User für das Absenden zum Anmeldeserver braucht (in dem Moment ist das Token ungültig) 

Es geht einfach technisch nicht.  Hier wollte jemand einfach mal eine tolle Geschichte schreiben. Wenn das nämlich möglich wäre, dann hätten Banken schon lange keine externen Mitarbeiter mehr (die sich mit Hilfe eines solchen Tokens einloggen) und Firmen würden auch nicht darauf setzen (alles viel interessanter als so ein dummer Blizzard Account - aber gleiche Technik) 


Milkoh milde belustigt über die Fantasy einiger.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> .... Auch hättest Du besser die anderen Postings hier gelesen.


Dies scheinst Du aber ebensowenig zu tun.
Informier Dich mal über die Systeme selbst und staune was die Hersteller selber sogar zu den Sicherheitslücken sagen!

Es ist zwar deutlich schwerer zu knacken - aber eben nicht unknackbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryta (23. Februar 2010)

Naja wenn man bedenkt das ein pw Wechsel an und für sich nichts bringt...da man ja den code auch zum einloggen braucht,auch wenns pw geändert wurde und so schnell bist du nicht eingeloggt in der acc-verwaltung um dann noch mit dem selben authendficator Code ins Spiel rein zu kommen...den um den authi zu löschen brauchst seine serialnummer...und die steht ja fein hinten drauf und kann somit nicht vom trojaner gelesen werden...


----------



## DreiHaare (23. Februar 2010)

Dieses Thema ist völliger Quatsch.
Ich gebe also mein Passwort ein und drücke auf das Knöpfchen am Authenticator, lese den Code ab und gebe ihn ein...bin dann also im Spiel. Daraufhin schickt der Trojaner den von mir eingegebenen Code...der Empfänger wartet 24 Stunden täglich darauf, dass ich mich eingeloggt habe und gibt schnellstmöglich diesen Code auf der Blizzard-Seite ein, um mein Passwort zu ändern.
Loggt euch doch mal mit einem Code ein, sofort wieder aus und versucht euch nochmals mit diesem Code wieder einzuloggen. Es geht nicht, der Code ist verbraucht.
Loggt euch ins Spiel ein und dann mit demselben Code ins Battlenet. Geht auch nicht, der Code ist verbraucht.

Also bitte...immer diese Ammenmärchen hier.


----------



## DreiHaare (23. Februar 2010)

Manche scheinen es immer noch nicht zu verstehen.
Mit der Serial, die hinten auf dem Authenticator steht, wird zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu welchem man das kleine Knöpfchen auf dem Authenticator betätigt, ein Code generiert. Dieser Code steht unmittelbar in Verbindung mit der Serial und der Uhrzeit. Es gibt unterschiedliche Logarithmen, die zur Berechnung dieses Codes genutzt werden könnten. In dem kleinen Gerät sitzt eine Echtzeituhr. Diese generiert in Verbindung mit der Serial einen einmal zu nutzenden Code. Ist dieser eingesetzt worden, kann man ihn nicht noch einmal nutzen. Ohne einen Authenticator mit meiner Serial kann sich niemand in meinen Account "hacken".


----------



## thehed (23. Februar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Daraufhin schickt der Trojaner den von mir eingegebenen Code.


Wieso daraufhin? Er schickt ihn vor dir und lässt dich mit einem ...Verbindungsprobleme bitte probieren sie später...oder so ähnlich stehen. Und nein da wartet niemand 24 std, da laufen Scripte die nie schlafen.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Informier Dich mal über die Systeme selbst und staune was die Hersteller selber sogar zu den Sicherheitslücken sagen!
> 
> Es ist zwar deutlich schwerer zu knacken - aber eben nicht unknackbar!
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich mir aber nicht so sicher: es könnte sich um One-Time-Pads handeln (also wären dann auf/in dem Authenticator eine Liste von Zufallszahlen und ein Doppel auf dem Server) und das wäre dann absolut sicher - auf Sticks von heute würden ja ohne Mühe ein paar hundert Millionen Zahlen passen. 

Aber selbst wenn es "nur" algorithmisch gemacht wird, die heutigen primzahlgestützen Kryptoalgorithmen sind derart herb das jemand, der die knacken könnte - wie ich in diesem Thred schon schrieb (lesen!) - nicht bloß bei nicht Blizzard einbricht sondern beim Pentagon, sondern auch Anwerbungskandidat Nr. 1 bei jedem Geheimdienst dieser Welt wäre.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Dieser Code steht unmittelbar in Verbindung mit der Serial und der Uhrzeit.


Sorry, das klappt nicht. Meinst Du auf einem 6 Euro Stick ist eine genaue Uhr drauf, die über Jahre genau bleibt, oder alle Handies die den Authenticator fahren sind auf die richtige Zeit eingestellt?


Nein, das ist entweder ein Public-Key-System oder ein One-Time-Pad.


----------



## keana87 (23. Februar 2010)

gelöscht wegen Flames.. oO


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Februar 2010)

Also hängt es stark von dem ab, was Blizzard nutzt um seine ACCs zu schützen. Am Ende ist die Frage ja eh, wie der jenige an die Daten gekommen ist. Was man sich auch stellen sollte. Solche Logger sitzen ja nicht überall im netz, sondern auf bestimmten Seiten. So wie damals bei den XXX Seiten, eben diese Einwahlprogramme für Modems =). Das ist heute nicht anders. Heute gibt es eben solche Logger auf den Seiten von WOW Payment etc. und dort muss er gewesen sein. Auch bei Torrent solltem an achtgeben, dass man sich nichts zieht was WOW angeht. Da können auch ohne Probleme Logger sitzen. 

Das zweite auch wenn natürlich diese Dinge recht sicher sind, wenn sie nach gewissen Zufallsprogrammen ablaufen, ist das entscheidende wie lange dieser Key also gesetzt bleibt. Also ob er beim Einwählen sofort gelöscht wird, also mit dem erreichen des erfolgreichen Einloggens oder ob er noch einige Sekunden besteht. Das heißt also, dass ein Programm den Key abfängt und diesen eher benutzt als der Anwender. Denn er kann den Anwender ja verlangsamen oder sich in der Priorität voran setzten etc. Also so ein Bot kann einiges. Dazu muss er sich eben diesen Trojaner/Logger geholt haben.

Denn eins steht fest, es wird keiner Trojaner im umlauf bringen, bei den er selbst aktiv dabei sein muss. Das ganze würde keinen Sinn ergeben. Das heißt die Leute warten auf diesen Seiten eben und speichern sich welche Leute darauf zugreifen und beobachten diese dann, nach dem Motto könnte es auch laufen. Wenn dann jemand on geht, dann können sie direkt beobachten und abwarten. Sie müssen es ja nicht beim ersten mal machen. Sie können auch erstmal schauen, wer sich eben diesen Trojaner/Keylogger eingefangen hat etc.
Also an sich gibt es einige Methoden da ran zu kommen. Aber er muss sich das Ding eingefangen haben und jemand muss gelauert haben.

Denn man könnte es jetzt mal ganz extrem sehen, obwohl der Aufwand dafür enrom hoch wäre und natürlich das Risiko des Entdeckens auch =). Meine die Dinger werden ja versendet und wenn der Key im Handy steckt, über ein Netzbetreiber und damit über Funk. Also könnte man sogar solche Informationen herausfiltern und empfangen oder gar dieses Band stören etc. Aber das macht keiner bei sowas =).
Was aber auch geht, es hat jemand eine Art neue WOW.exe erschaffen. Also nach dem Motto er ersetzt deine alte WOW.exe oder ändert dessen zugriff und gaugelt dir ein Startmenü vor. Dann tippste du deine Daten ein, dass Progempfängt die und gibt die dann an Blizzard weiter. Aber du wirst nicht eingeloggt, sondern jemand anders.

Wie es geht, ist doch egal, es wird gehen und es werden Leute weiter versuchen. Klar kann man sich damit schützen, aber es ist kein 100% Schutz und über andere Wege knackbar. Man muss ja nicht das Auti Prog knacken. Es gibt genug andere Wege. Aber eingefangen muss er sich ihn haben und die Frage ist wo =)


----------



## Vizard (23. Februar 2010)

keana87 schrieb:


> an #27: Hatten den Kundendienst nach ca. 10 - 15 Min. Wartezeit am Apparat. Mein Freund hat gleich angerufen, als er per WoW-Error aus dem Spiel geflogen ist und bemerkt hat, dass das Passwort geändert war. Während wir noch in der Warteschleife waren kam der "Hacker" mit dem ersten Char online.. Und bei 7 oder 8 Chars dauert es einige Zeit, bis sich dieser durch alle Chars durchgeloggt hat, Taschen geleert und Ausrüstung verkauft hat und die Gildenbank ausgeplündert. Daher stimmt meine Aussage, wir hatten den Kundendienst am Apparat, während der "Hacker" zugange war!



Merkst du eigentlich was du hier erzählst?
Wo will denn der Hacker den Authenticator Code her haben wenn dein Freund eingeloggt war?
Hat der einen Zauberspruch benutzt oder was? Oder Feenstaub? Oder einen Kobold?
Wenn dein Freund schon eingeloggt war und schon WoW gezockt hat woher sollte dann der gültige Authenticator Code kommen?
Der Code ist nur einmal Gültig das heißt es ist unmöglich das dein Freund gehackt wurde während er schon eingeloggt war.
Alles Blödsinn und erfunden mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noobydooby (23. Februar 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke sehr für die Warnung, aber ich denke das ist eher ein Einzelfall, denn welcher Hacker macht sich denn so eine Mühe?^^
> 
> ...



zum einem ... ICH! und es ist MEIN Account!



Ok im Ernst wer macht sich solche mühe?
-Alle die damit Geld verdienen
-Alle die den Ruhm aus ihrer szene wollen.
-Alle die sowiso nur am Boten und Programme austricksen sind weil sie es können.

Reicht das?

Der authenticator schützt nur NUR und zwar NUR vor "BRUTE FORCE" und Keyloggern.
Desweiteren ist die verwendete Methode des Acchack schon eewig bekannt EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWIG wers net glaub soll nach "T** HACK" Googeln
Neu ist nur das gehackte Programm.... wobei ne des auch net 

** Foremrechtliche Zensur
liest doch eh keine Sau ,mehr hier auf seite X....


----------



## DreiHaare (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, das klappt nicht. Meinst Du auf einem 6 Euro Stick ist eine genaue Uhr drauf, die über Jahre genau bleibt, oder alle Handies die den Authenticator fahren sind auf die richtige Zeit eingestellt?
> 
> 
> Nein, das ist entweder ein Public-Key-System oder ein One-Time-Pad.



Glaub es oder nicht, es IST so.
Wenn dein Handy zu sehr von der Uhrzeit abweicht, musst du synchronisieren...oder du kannst dich nicht mehr einloggen. Probiere es aus.


----------



## Noobydooby (23. Februar 2010)

@Glorik Eisenfaust DANKE endlich jemand der weis wovon er schreibt.


----------



## nuriina (23. Februar 2010)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Absolut unglaubwürdig.
> 
> Ich arbeite seit 1993 im IT Bereich unter anderem als IT Leiter, und auch im Security Umfeld. Der Authenticator ist nichts anderes als sogenannte Token von anderen Firmen. Damit werden komplexe Sicherheitsbedürftige Installationen von Banken und Versicherungen, sowie Firmen und Behörden abgesichert.
> 
> ...



Wer sagt denn, dass es keinen kompromittierten WoW Client geben kann? Wenn der PC des TE nicht mehr unter seiner Kontrolle war kann alles damit gemacht worden sein. Der Auth. schützt nicht for Man-In-The-Middle Attacken, hab ich hier schon mehrfach erwähnt. Das auf sowas ein IT-Leiter mit 17 jähriger Erfahrung nicht kommt find ich schon erschreckend.


----------



## Nebola (28. Februar 2010)

*Trojan succesfully hacks Authenticator Protected Accounts*
A new virus spawned on the internet a few days ago and seems to be the first trojan capable of hacking a WoW account protected by an Authenticator. It was confirmed by Blizzard a few hours ago. 

Basically, what the virus does is fairly simple after you're infected :

The next time you log in World of Warcraft, the game asks for your Authenticator code.
The virus intercepts it, send it to another server, and sends a wrong one to Blizzard = You get an error.
The people behind the virus now have a few seconds/minutes to use the "real" code while it's valid to change your password / empty your account / guild bank.
*How to check if you're infected*
Just search for a file named "emcor.dll" on your computer, it is most likely located in "C:\Users\(Your user name)\AppData\Temp" but I suggest that you check everything just to be sure. If you do find the file, delete it and make sure you update your anti-virus to prevent any further problem.

To be honest, if you found this file your account is probably already compromised. 

*What does it mean exactly?*

Yes, you can get hacked even if you have an authenticator, the chances are MUCH lower but you're not invulnerable.
It definitely isn't an excuse to not have an authenticator. We're talking about a single virus here and the authenticator will save your ass 99% of the time.
Get a decent anti-virus, buy an authenticator, you'll be safe.
Quelle: MMO - Champion


----------



## J_0_T (28. Februar 2010)

Beziehste das auf die news auf der hauptsite?


----------



## Heynrich (28. Februar 2010)

..... eh ... yo
danke für die info, hab ich selbst schon gelesen und war ja eigentlich auch klar.


----------



## J_0_T (28. Februar 2010)

Man sollte immer im hinterkopfe haben das wo sicherheitssysteme gibt es leute gibt die versuchen diese zu umgehen... oder sogar kleinere fehler darin für sich zu nutzen. also... alle die sagen es is unmöglich... unmöglich is gar nix nur dauert es bis man davon hört.


----------



## Maskenball (28. Februar 2010)

Thaylo schrieb:


> Unterschätze nie die Zeit und den Willen eines Hackers ;-)
> Die machen den ganzen Tag nix anderes.



vor allem sind die nicht allein die arbeiten in ringen von mehreren hundert hackern zusammen... da geht so ein hack mal recht schnell, wenn das passowrt auch noch easy ist ^^

und es gibt immer leute die jedes system hacken können.. ist immer nur ne frage von (kurzer) zeit


----------



## Gromark (28. Februar 2010)

danke für die Warnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. März 2010)

Okay, ich ziehe mein Post von den Vorseiten zurück.


Scheint ja doch zu gehen. Ich denke ein "Entschuldige" wäre wohl angebracht.


----------



## Ochjoh (1. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> *Trojan succesfully hacks Authenticator Protected Accounts*
> A new virus spawned on the internet a few days ago and seems to be the first trojan capable of hacking a WoW account protected by an Authenticator. It was confirmed by Blizzard a few hours ago.
> 
> Basically, what the virus does is fairly simple after you're infected :
> ...



Ahh,wenigstens einer hier hat sich die Mühe einer vernünftigen Recherche gemacht. Was sich ansonsten alles als IT-Fachkraft outet, das spottet jeder Beschreibung. Kein Wunder also, dass Deutschland in dem Bereich auf ausländische Hilfe angewiesen ist. Und gerade von den Moderatoren hätte ich doch etwas mehr Kompetenz erwartet. Und eines muss klar sein, der zitierte Post ist gerade mal die Spitze des Eisberges. Und die Frage nach dem Sinn eines WoW-User Hacks kann nur jemand stellen, der sich die Hosen mit der Kneifzange anzieht. Es ist reine Ablenkung von den tatsächlich wichtigen Vorgängen, die sich Blizzard intern abspielen. Stichwort: Spieleentwicklung. Und bei der Herstellerfirma des Authenticatorsystems IST die Hölle los, wird nur nicht kommuniziert, die wären auch schön blöd. Sie haben genug damit zu kämpfen, den entstandenen Schaden, ua bei den EC-Karten (da war doch erst was, oder? und es hatte nichts mit Kameras oder gefaketen Tastaturen zu tun), in Grenzen zu halten. Phishing und Viren und Trojaner per Torrent einfangen, nuja, das ist wirklich unterstes Niveau. In diesem Sinne: Immer schön jede dusselige Seite ansehen und bloß nix für Bares downloaden. Ach, und ja nicht denken!!!


----------



## ProtKenny (1. März 2010)

Find ich klasse...die ganzen *Klugscheisser* von den Seiten davor werden jetzt kleinlaut...


----------



## Fusselbirne (1. März 2010)

Rofl.Dieser Thread ist ein Paradis für Hacker.


----------



## Shadria (1. März 2010)

Ochjoh schrieb:


> ...
> Und die Frage nach dem Sinn eines WoW-User Hacks kann nur jemand stellen, der sich die Hosen mit der Kneifzange anzieht. Es ist reine Ablenkung von den tatsächlich wichtigen Vorgängen, die sich Blizzard intern abspielen. Stichwort: Spieleentwicklung.
> ...


*legt die Kneifzange zur Seite* ....ähm.... also die "Hacker" wollen deiner Meinung nach durch ihre Acc-Diebstähle nur von wichtigen internen Blizzard-Vorgängen ablenken oder wie?
Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden wenn du "Kneifzangenbesitzern" wie mir das mal näher erläutern könntest. Danke.




Ochjoh schrieb:


> ...
> Und bei der Herstellerfirma des Authenticatorsystems IST die Hölle los, wird nur nicht kommuniziert, die wären auch schön blöd.
> ...


Woher beziehst du diese Informationen, das bei der Fa. Vasco die Hölle los ist? Für eine verlässliche Quelle wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------



## Caxres (1. März 2010)

Tach,

ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist. Die Aussagen der Leute die hier schreiben und Ahnung haben bleiben weiterhin bestehen.

Der Auth wurde nicht gehackt!

Jemand hat halt eine der hier diskutierten Möglichkeiten genutzt. Key abfangen anmelden und Chars blank gemacht.

Um davon betroffen zu werden muß man sich immer noch ein Stück Schadsoftware eingefangen haben.

Wie man sich sowas einfangen kann sollte jedem bekannt sein. Genauso wie man einen gewissen Grundschutz aufbaut um das Risiko zu minimieren.

Für mich ist der nächste logische Schritt von Blizz das sie, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, eine verschlüsselte Verbindung vom Client zum Server aufbauen. Ich gehe davon aus das sie nur die Anmeldung verschlüsseln nicht den gesamten Verkehr.

Desweiteren kann man damit immer noch nicht in der Account Verwaltung größeren Schaden anrichten ("Hacker" hat ja nur einen Key) UND ich gehe davon aus das selbst wenn man den "Trojaner" drauf hat, der Angriff nur mit etwas Glück funktioniert. Der Key muß ja immer noch über ne Leitung zum Bot kommen und dieser muß auch noch rechtzeitig reagieren.

C


----------



## Technocrat (1. März 2010)

"It definitely isn't an excuse to not have an authenticator. "

Mehr muß man dazu auch nicht sagen - wer keinen hat, ist immer noch genauso blöd wie jemand, der Auto ohne Gurt fährt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. März 2010)

Hmm ich sags mal so solange nur mein Avatar ohne Gold und Kleidung dasteht kostet es mich bloß Nerven und Zeit. Wenn aber die Hacker über den Accounthack an meine Kontodaten kommen wirds kriminell


----------



## J_0_T (1. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmm ich sags mal so solange nur mein Avatar ohne Gold und Kleidung dasteht kostet es mich bloß Nerven und Zeit. Wenn aber die Hacker über den Accounthack an meine Kontodaten kommen wirds kriminell



was wir mal nicht hoffen wollen, aber wie man so schön sagt gelegenheit macht diebe.

Generell frage ich mich was die eigendlich an den acc interessiert? viele der acc die wo aufgebrochen werden sindminderwertig und bieten nichts... rein gar nichts. Aber... sofern man denn code hat kommt man ohne weiteres in die acc verwaltung... und das wie im quote erwähnt noch niemand sich beschwert hat das sein geld irgendwo hinfliest ohne das er den befehl gegeben hat wundert mich.


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (1. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja ist halt die Frage ob man nicht ein Bot-Programm schreiben könnte, das automatisch sobald es einen Code erhält sich in der Accountverwaltung anmeldet; dann wäre der Authenticator nutzlos..



Dazu braucht man aber wiederum den Authenticator um eben diesen zu deaktivieren.
Den Authenticator kann man nicht einfach mal ebend ohne neu generieten Code deaktivieren.
Da hilft auch ein Bot nicht, da ja jeder Code theoretisch nur einmalig nutzbar sein soll.

In diesem Sinne... 


have fun


----------



## c0bRa (1. März 2010)

~Nephertiri~ schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man aber wiederum den Authenticator um eben diesen zu deaktivieren.
> Den Authenticator kann man nicht einfach mal ebend ohne neu generieten Code deaktivieren.


Naja... Wenn jemand 3 Codes hintereinander eingibt, ist er 
1. sein zeug (erstmal) los und 
2. mehr als selbst Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daran ist dann aber immernoch nicht der Auth schuld, geschweige denn gehackt...


----------



## thehed (1. März 2010)

~Nephertiri~ schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man aber wiederum den Authenticator um eben diesen zu deaktivieren.
> Den Authenticator kann man nicht einfach mal ebend ohne neu generieten Code deaktivieren.
> Da hilft auch ein Bot nicht, da ja jeder Code theoretisch nur einmalig nutzbar sein soll.
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig aber ein manipulierter Client oder ein Trojaner könnte dem User was vorspielen. Z.b Verbindungsprobleme bitte probieren sie es später nochmal.....viele würden nochmal probieren oder ganz einfach...code falsch... nochma. Das ganze natürlich immer mit der nötigen Verzögerung damit es nen neuen code gibt. Viele(ja auch ich) würden denken mist vertippt.

Es gäbe aber durchaus ein Mittel dagegen: Zum Authenticator deaktivieren bitte Seriennummer eingeben. So müsste der Spion schon damals als man den Authenticator zufügte auf dem Rechner gewesen sein. Gut beim mobilen müsste man eine andere Lösung finden.

Und jetzt los, negiert wieder alles, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis auch dies passiert. ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. März 2010)

Es reicht ja schon die Meldung

Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen

jeder Ottonormaluser würde erstmal seine Internetverbindung checken u beim 2ten Login merken das er gehackt wurde


----------



## Lari (1. März 2010)

Ist doch nur ein modifizierter Keylogger.
Der Authenticator ist in diesem Sinne weiterhin nicht hackbar. Im Prinzip teilt man dem Hacker ja den Authenticator Code mit, welchen er dann nutzt.

Also weiter schön Virensoftware aktuell halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. März 2010)

Das Problem die Virensoftware hat das Program auch nicht entdecken können


----------



## Lari (1. März 2010)

Das ist bei neuen Viren/Trojanern meistens so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch relativ einfach: solltet ihr versuchen euch einzuloggen mit Authenticator und er sagt euch, der Code war falsch, dann erstmal nachschauen, bevor man den zweiten Authenticator Code eingibt.


----------



## Saíín (1. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich verstehe einfach nicht warum ihr euch "so köstlich" hier auslasst.

Ich verweise nur auf die News von Buffed: http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14149/WoW-Account-gekeyloggt-trotz-Authenticator-UPDATE-Blizzard-bestaetigt-Man-in-the-Middle-Angriff

Also liebe Leute "ES IST MÖGLICH". Von daher dieses geflamme und herumgeschreie von einiege hier völlig !ÜBERFLÜSSIG!.


Ich würde sagen -CLOSED-


----------



## Kongo Otto (1. März 2010)

Ist wie damals bei der WEP-Verschlüsselung für WLAN. kaum war die Möglichkeit da diese auszuhebeln, hat man nur noch 30 Sek gebraucht um den Spaß zu umgehen. Wenn das Knowhow gegeben ist, wirds auch genutzt. Für mich war das Ding von vornherein wieder reine Geldmacherei. Solange das kein reinrassiger USB-Dongle is und man weiterhin etwas per Tastatur eingeben muss, wird es immer knackbar sein. Immer.

Ich keinen Authenticator und hab erst einmal mein Passwort geändert. Und wie oft wurde ich gehackt? Genau, garnicht. Es kommt nur drauf an, das PW wirklich ausschließlich für WoW zu nehmen und dann noch seine Kiste sauber zu halten. Wer das nicht schafft, braucht nicht zu jammern er sei "gehackt" worden. Jeder der jetzt jammert, er sei schon 5 mal gehackt worden, macht sich selbst was vor und baut irgendwo Scheiße.


----------



## Garnalem (1. März 2010)

*ES GIBT KEINE ABSOLUTE SICHERHEIT! *Findige Hacker finden IMMER irgendwann eine Möglichkeit, anfangs unknackbare Dinge zu knacken, z. B. WLAN oder Online-Banking. *DIE GRÖSSTE SCHWACHSTELLE IST DER USER SELBST.* Viele meinen, Viren, Keylogger, Trojaner etc. fängt man sich nur auf Pornoseiten ein. Aber gerade Spieleseiten sind mittlerweile der größte Tummelplatz für Viren (siehe z. B. virenverseute WoW-Addons von www.curse.com). Zudem Finger weg von Tauschbören und Seiten die auf .to oder .tv enden. Laut dem Internet-Schwarzbuch sind diese Länder-Endungen am häufigsten verseucht, da es sich um kleine Pazifikinselstaaten handelt, auf denen Kriminelle gerne ausweichen, weil es dort bislang sehr laxe Gesetze gibt (dort gibt es auch viele Schwarzkonten und Briefkastenfirmen). .to steht nämlich nicht für torrent, sondern für tonga und .tv nicht für TV/Fernsehen sondern für Tuvalu. Neben guter Antivirensoftware kritisch sein, die Augen offen halten und im Zweifelsfall lieber auf eine Seite/eine Datei verzichten. Wer sagt denn, dass nicht gerade der Schulkamerad dir gerade in einer MP3 eine schädliche Datei untergejubelt hat?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. März 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> Solange das kein reinrassiger USB-Dongle is und man weiterhin etwas per Tastatur eingeben muss, wird es immer knackbar sein. Immer.




Der Authenticator ist immer noch zu 100% sicher, genauso wie eine USB Dongle. Ist das Benutzer System kompromittiert kann man beides höchstwahrscheinlich umgehen, was funktionieren könnte wäre ein extra Keypad mit eigener Internetverbindung (Umts & co.).

Wer wirklich ein Höchstmaß an Sicherheit erreichen will fängt an zu Virtuallisieren (Auf dem Hostsystem nur Verifizierte Programme und das Betriebssystem, eine VM zum Surfen, eine zum Onlinebanking und eine mit 2-3 Aktuellen Virenscannern um Downloads zu installieren/scannen) besser noch wären abgetrennte Rechner, aber wer hat das schon zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neetya (2. März 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> *ES GIBT KEINE ABSOLUTE SICHERHEIT! *Findige Hacker finden IMMER irgendwann eine Möglichkeit, anfangs unknackbare Dinge zu knacken




Jepp. Aber Hacker, die WoW Accounts knacken, machen das i.d.R. nicht aus Jux, sondern 
um damit Geld zu verdienen. Also stellt sich eine simple Kosten-Nutzen-Frage:

Das Zeitfenster, das theoretisch nutzbar ist, um einen mitgeschnittenen Authenticator
Key zu missbrauchen, dürfte zu knapp sein, um das im großen Stil - und nur dann
ist es für nen Hacker *wirtschaftlich *nutzbar - anzugehen. Da müsste man regelrecht
parat sitzen, und im Falle des Key-Eingangs und noch während der Gültigkeitsdauer SOFORT
loslegen. Bei einem nicht-Authenticator-Account hingegen hat man alle Zeit der Welt, sich 
auf den Account einzuloggen.

Nichts ist unknackbar. Aber die Sicherheit des Authenticator-Modells ist um ein Vielfaches
höher als ein "normaler" Account, und die lächerlichen 6 Euro dürften vermutlich nichtmal
die Selbstkosten bei Blizz decken. Die sparen tatsächlich eher am Personal, dass dann nicht
mehr oder weniger mit der Wiederherstellung gehackter Accounts beschäftigt ist.


----------



## Sirsammyb (2. März 2010)

*hust*



http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14149/WoW-Account-gekeyloggt-trotz-Authenticator-UPDATE-Quellen-fuer-den-Trojaner-gefunden 

aber immer noch sicherer wie nur mit pw !!!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2010)

1. Man muss sich den Trojaner auch erstmal einfangen. Dies passiert doch nur, wenn man auf die gefälschten Addon-Webseiten geht (wie auch immer man da hingelangt, da man die url eigentlich kennen sollte).

2. Man sollte halt auch ein (halbwegs) gutes AV-Programm haben und auch aktualisiern.

3. Der Authenticator an sich ist nicht geknackt.


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Sirsammyb schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da sieht man es mal wieder, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Die Downloadseiten haben *fast*, aber auch nur fast, den gleichen Namen wie die
korrekten, beinhalten dann aber den Keylogger.

Also liegts mal wieder an der Naivität oder Faulheit (nein, ich schreibe jetzt absichtlich
nicht Dummheit) der User, die sich die Adresse der Downloadseite nicht richtig ansehen.

Ist der Keylogger erst mal auf der Maschine, dann funktioniert auch der Man in the middle
Angriff.

Mein persönliches Fazit: ich werde mir weiterhin die Seiten, von denen ich etwas runterlade, 
sehr genau ansehen und ich werde weiterhin meinen kostenlosen Authenticator (auf dem
Handy) nutzen.


----------



## Minorjiel (2. März 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> Ist wie damals bei der WEP-Verschlüsselung für WLAN. kaum war die Möglichkeit da diese auszuhebeln, hat man nur noch 30 Sek gebraucht um den Spaß zu umgehen. Wenn das Knowhow gegeben ist, wirds auch genutzt. Für mich war das Ding von vornherein wieder reine Geldmacherei. Solange das kein reinrassiger USB-Dongle is und man weiterhin etwas per Tastatur eingeben muss, wird es immer knackbar sein. Immer.



USB-Dongle....hihihi, der ist gut. Arbeite in einer Firma für Industriedrucker-Software und wir haben unsere Produkte auch gedongelt. Trotzdem tauchen hin und wieder Cracks und Emulatoren auf, die den Dongle-Schutz aushebeln. Daher schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an, die schreiben, dass NICHTS 100%ig sicher ist. 

Bei der gesamten Password- , Authenticator- und Dongle-Geschichte geht es m.M. nach darum, einem Hacker/Cracker den Zugang so schwierig wie möglich zu gestalten. Wenn so ein Fritze vielleicht mit "gängigen Mitteln" ohne Probleme (Firewalls, SpywareDr, etc.pp.) um die 50 von 100 NICHT-Authenticator-Accounts klauen kann , so sind es eventuell nur 5 von 100 Authenticator-Accounts....für die aber der Aufwand größer ist und "mehr" KnowHow benötigt wird. 

Gibt wohl immer Mittel- und Wege. Aber mit der Einstellung "Das bringt ja sowieso nichts" kann man eigentlich nicht so wirklich argumentieren. Da kann ich auch gleich meine Haustüre sperrangelweit offen lassen, weil der Einbrecher doch sowieso in meine Wohnung kommt, wenn er wirklich will....und das macht ja auch keiner :-)


----------



## nuriina (2. März 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Gibt wohl immer Mittel- und Wege. Aber mit der Einstellung "Das bringt ja sowieso nichts" kann man eigentlich nicht so wirklich argumentieren. Da kann ich auch gleich meine Haustüre sperrangelweit offen lassen, weil der Einbrecher doch sowieso in meine Wohnung kommt, wenn er wirklich will....und das macht ja auch keiner :-)



Das Problem ist ja, dass die meisten der User gar nicht wissen in welcher Hinsicht der Authenticator sie absichert. Im Grunde verkauft Blizz ein Spezial-Sicherheits-Schloss für die Haustür, die Fenster vom Haus kann man aber weiterhin einschlagen. Weil viele User sich durch den Authenticator sicher fühlen, lassen sie die Fenster dann auch noch sperrangel weit offen.


----------



## Sandbox (2. März 2010)

nichts ist unmöglich, aber wenn man ein paar Regeln beachtet kann man es dem potenziellen Angreifer so schwer wie möglich machen.

1. Sein Betriebssystem immer auf dem neusten Stand halten. 
2. AntiVirus Software verwenden.
3. Firewall (die Windows eigene reicht vollkommen)
4. Authenticator

Und sollte man sich trotz aller Vorsicht doch mal einen Keylogger eingefangen haben, kann man es dem ja so schwer wie möglich machen.
Ich verwende zusätzlich noch ein kleines Programm: KeyScrambler welches eingegebene Passwörter verschlüsselt. Funktioniert auch mit WoW.

*
*


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Das Problem die Virensoftware hat das Program auch nicht entdecken können



Hängt halt immer davon ab welches AV man nutzt.


----------



## Terratec (3. März 2010)

Natürlich haben alle WoW-Spieler immer die gleiche IP - immerhin zocken wir doch alle aus der Arbeit. Wer solche Vorschläge postet sollte sich zumindest "google-schlau" gemacht haben. Deine IP ändert sich und ich will nicht dein Gesicht sehen, wenn bei dir die Meldung "Incorrect IP, please try again." kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Es sei denn mit "Computer-IP" meinst du die Mac-Adresse, aber auch dann ist das ein riesiges Problem, im Falle eines Wechsels)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. März 2010)

Efmorjz schrieb:


> der Einlog-Key wurde ja troz allem AUCH gehackt.


Wurd er nicht, das Authenticator Prinzip ist immer noch bomben sicher, nur wenn das System Kompromittiert ist...



Efmorjz schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre das man sich nur von der eigenen Computer IP einlogen kann, sprich man sich nicht von einem anderem Computer eingelogt werden kann.



Die wechselt nur leider täglich bei fast allen DSL Anbietern außer man bucht sich eine Feste IP hinzu, das reißt aber bei unbedarften Benutzer wieder ganz neue Sicherheitslöcher auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycokain (3. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wurd er nicht, das Authenticator Prinzip ist immer noch bomben sicher, nur wenn das System Kompromittiert ist...




Wenn das System nicht kompromittiert ist (geiles Wort) brauchste auch kein Authenticator.... danke


----------



## Kjarrigan (3. März 2010)

Efmorjz schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Es geht wiedermal um das Thema "Hacker". WoW ist in der Krise, ich meine wieviel Acc's wurden in der letzen Zeit gehackt? Sehr viele!
> Es sollte mal eine neure Acc-sicherheit geben bzw. der Einlog-Key wurde ja troz allem AUCH gehackt. Mein Vorschlag wäre das man sich nur von der eigenen Computer IP einlogen kann, sprich man sich nicht von einem anderem Computer eingelogt werden kann.
> ...




habs überlegt, und mir fällt ein, du bist der Eine, der Erleuchtete, der Messias......

Edit: Sry für die Ironie aber nach gefühlten 500 Threads deren TE's alle dieselbe "Problematik" inkl. Utopischer Lösungsvorschläge ist man des Themas leicht überdrüssig.

1. wurden weder Accounts noch der Authenticator "gehackt". Der richtige Begriff wäre "kompromittiert".

Der Account wird dadurch kompromittiert das sich jemand einen Keylogger einfängt der die Login-Daten an Dritte weitergibt und diese Dritte Person sich dann mit den Daten einloggt um die Chars leerzuräumen. 
Der Authenticator wurde dadurch umgangen das ein Keylogger/Bot die Logindaten inkl. Key abgefangen hat, beiden Parteien (Blizz und den Nutzer) einen Fehlversuch vortäuscht und sich gemütlich selber einloggt.

2. Das mit dem Goldkauf ist wirklich nichts neues, wurde auch schon zig-fach gepostet das sehr viel Reiz zum Accounts stehlen eben dadurch kommt das man das gestohlene Gold über Goldseller-Seiten sehr gut zu echten Euros machen kann.

3. Account nur noch von einem einzigen Rechner Zuhause (höchstwahrscheinlich) verfügbar? Kaum machbar. 

Hauptsache mal einen Thread eröffnen, dabei ist es fast (!) SO einfach seinen PC zu schützen:

- NICHT auf E-Mails antworten die Passwörter abfragen (inkl. bitte Authenticator zu entfernen)
- Addons von sicheren Seiten herunterladen
- Firewall und AV-Scanner Up-to-date halten

MfG Kjar


----------



## GlomGlom (3. März 2010)

och bitte...kann den Beitrag mal einer schliessen?

Erst denken, dann schreiben. DSL = DYNAMISCHE IP!!!

nach normalerweise 24h kriegste ne neue.

und dann???


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. März 2010)

Efmorjz schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage der Zeit




Nicht wirklich, das verfahren gibts schon seit Jahrzehnten und wird als sicher erachtet, außer gegen die Man in the Middle Attacke

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einmalpasswort


----------



## Kedoa (3. März 2010)

Das "Account-Hacking" (ja es steht in Anführungszeichen da ich das Wort Hacken in diesem Bezug nicht verwenden will) überhaupt vorkommt ist allein die Schuld des Users. 
Man sollte keiner Datei vertraun. Aber ich mach jetz auch nicht den Moralapostel.
Man sollte einfach aufpassen was man runterläd, auf unregelmäßigkeiten Achten und auf seinen Virenschutz achten. Mir ist noch nie ein Account, egal wo, abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. März 2010)

ähm wie funzt den das eingeloggt bleiben wie hier u bei VZ und beim onlinebanking


----------



## Creciente (3. März 2010)

Wenigstens macht sich der TE Gedanken über Accountsicherheit.
Leider sind die Vorschläge aus NULL-Wissen entstanden und in Bildzeitungsmanier verfasst.

Ich schätze mal 10Minuten mehr drüber nachgedacht und ein halbes Leben in dem Bereich tätig gewesen und es hätte wirklich ein guter Versuch zur Verbesserung der Situation werden können.

Goldkauf ist im übrigen nicht zwangsläufig Auslöser für solche Hacks, da man hierfür keine Accountdaten rausgibt, sondern lediglich einen Charakternamen über den sich keinerlei persönlichen Daten ermitteln lassen.
Dumm wirds dann erst, wenn man die im BNet registrierte Emailadresse im Goldkauf verwendet und ein Passwort nutzt, das leicht durch Bruteforceattacken "erraten" werden kann.

Gruß Cre


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ähm wie funzt den das eingeloggt bleiben wie hier u bei VZ und beim onlinebanking



Das nennt sich Cookie, der vom Browser abgelegt wird. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cookie


----------



## ThEDiciple (3. März 2010)

Efmorjz schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Es geht wiedermal um das Thema "Hacker". WoW ist in der Krise, ich meine wieviel Acc's wurden in der letzen Zeit gehackt? Sehr viele!
> Es sollte mal eine neure Acc-sicherheit geben bzw. der Einlog-Key wurde ja troz allem AUCH gehackt. Mein Vorschlag wäre das man sich nur von der eigenen Computer IP einlogen kann, sprich man sich nicht von einem anderem Computer eingelogt werden kann.
> ...



WoW steckt sicher nicht in der krise, es werden genausoviele acc gehackt wie sonst auch, mal mehr , mal weniger. Man kann sicher über die maßnahmen zur account sicherheit diskutieren, trotzdem ist das größte problem immer noch der spieler oder pc besitzer selbst. Auch der Authenticator (einlog key wie du ihn nennst) ist nur aufgrund einer malware / keylogger bzw trojaner wie mans nimmt ausgetrixt wurden bzw das system an sich indem der oder die user die den vorfall meldeten sich eben jenes eingefangen haben durch vermeitliche fake seiten , downloads von fake addons und sich somit etwas in die wow system datein einnisten konnte was dem system & dem user am rechner vorgauckelte die codes bzw eingaben wären falsch gewesen. Da ein authernicator code an sich nicht ausreicht ist es ganz klar nicht fehler des systems , eher eine neue art von versuchen des account diebstahls die nur eine frage der zeit war nachdem blizz das battle.net zur pflicht machte und somit für kurze zeit hacker & co die lange nase zeigen konnte, bzw die alte masche nicht mehr funktionierte. Und letztendlich kommts wieder auf jeden einzelen zurück weil mans an sich selber schuld ist, denn irgentwo , irgentwann werden die sich halt jenes eingefangen haben, da nützt die beste account sicherheit nicht denn auch die diebe leben nicht im mittelalter und entwickeln neue methoden.

Laut letzten infos sollte jede halb vernüftige virensoftware den bei dem fall wohl eingefangenden trojaner entlarfen können (mein das stand so hier auf buffed die tage) . heißt weiter wenn man nicht auf alles klickt oder addons bei www.wowaddons-ichklaudeinaccount.de runterläd kann man sicher sein das sein account auch weiterhin sicher ist ob nun mit authenticator oder ohne. Zusätzlich alles was mit dem inet zu tun hat ob nun browser, flash & java bzw virenscanner & firewall aktuell halten. Wie gesagt ich kenne soviele die bis heute immer noch das passwort haben was sie vor 5 jahren auch schon hatten, und nix mit authenticator und auch noch nie gehackt wurden. In 99,99% aller fälle is der User selber schuld wenn sein account geklaut wurde, denn dann war er wo auch immer irgentwo unaufmerksam oder fahrlässig mit seinen daten bzw mit seinem system umgegangen. Den 100% schutz gibt es nicht.

Was goldkauf angeht magst du recht haben, wird aber jene die es machen auch nicht davon abhalten es zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt es ist off. nicht erlaubt und wird bestraft sollte es rauskommen. trotzdem scheint der markt zu boomen man muss sich nur ebay anschaun oder die dauerhaften spamm werbung im handelschannel. Da bis heute auch immer noch leute drauf reinfallen wenn ihnen per wisper angebliche mounts ect nach accountdaten eingabe auf na ja eindeutig zweideutigen seiten versprochen werden wunderts mich nicht das weiterhin auch davon zu lesen ist.


----------



## Kjarrigan (3. März 2010)

Creciente schrieb:


> Goldkauf ist im übrigen nicht zwangsläufig Auslöser für solche Hacks, da man hierfür keine Accountdaten rausgibt, sondern lediglich einen Charakternamen über den sich keinerlei persönlichen Daten ermitteln lassen.
> Dumm wirds dann erst, wenn man die im BNet registrierte Emailadresse im Goldkauf verwendet und ein Passwort nutzt, das leicht durch Bruteforceattacken "erraten" werden kann.




So gesehen stimmt das natürlich, aber würde es Sinn machen einen Account zu kompromittieren und das Gold zu klauen wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde? Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte macht gerade der Verkauf des Goldes für echtes Geld dieses kompromittieren lukrativ für "Hacker".

MfG Kjar


----------



## Muahdib (3. März 2010)

Da hinter fast jedem PC nur ein "normalo" User sitzt wird es immer andere klügere Köpfe geben
die versuchen werden in irgendeiner Form von dem "normalo" Geld zu ergaunern .

Das grosse Risiko am Mensch Maschine System wie es der PC Spieler halt ist ist somit der 
Mensch .. um alle möglichkeiten Auszureizen wäre es am einfachsten den Menschen aus 
dem System zu verbannen ;-) ... leider technisch unmöglich .

Feste IP Adresse läuft leider nicht und nicht nur aus dem Grund das viele DSL haben und
die meisten DSL Anbieter eine Zwangstrennung vornehmen um den Privaten Charakter 
aufrechtzuerhalten . Sondern auch die Tatsache das selber die PC User ab und an 
den PC wo anders hintragen und ihn dort nutzen wollen ( Lan - Partys )

Mac Adresse ist da schon was besseres nur was macht man als Computerspieler der ein
5 Jahre altes Spiel spielt und dabei schon den 2. oder 3. Rechner dafür nutzt ?
Muss ich mir dann extra für die alle 2 Jahre erscheinenden Addons einen neuen
Rechner kaufen das es mit dem Spielen auch gut passt vom Speed sowie von der
Mac Adresse her ?

Ich glaube nicht das es ein 100 % Sicheres System geben wird solange der Mensch
selber eingreifen muss um sich z.b. mit seinem Spiel einzuloggen . Aber diese
Freiheiten wollen doch auch viele selber haben das sie z.b. ein Spiel auch mal 
bei einem Freund starten und auf dem eigenen Account einzuloggen .  Von daher
wirds eh nix .


----------



## Muahdib (3. März 2010)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. März 2010)

Sirsammyb schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo ich bekomme jeden Tag 5-6 Email in Englisch mit please check your account oder please change you password, etc.....alles Betrug auch wenn die Emailabsender echt aussehen, aber das heißt ja nichts. Ich gehe immer über die Offizielle Seite und nicht über Links dubioser Emails, etc.


----------



## Rethelion (3. März 2010)

Über die MAC-Adresse wäre auch nicht sicher, da man die manipulieren kann. Man muss einfach dafür sorgen dass der PC sicher ist; und falls er es nicht ist hat man ganz andere Probleme als einen verlorenen WoW-Account.


----------



## Tikume (4. März 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Jo ich bekomme jeden Tag 5-6 Email in Englisch mit please check your account oder please change you password, etc.....alles Betrug auch wenn die Emailabsender echt aussehen, aber das heißt ja nichts. Ich gehe immer über die Offizielle Seite und nicht über Links dubioser Emails, etc.



E-Mail-Header sind dein Freund. Wenn ich schon sehe "Return-Path: <jfoshay@hotmail.com>" dann ist klar was Sache ist.


----------



## Servon (4. März 2010)

Man hat es nicht anders verdient bei dem game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samweisbilbo (4. März 2010)

wegen Dummheit und dem typisch Kiddiehaften geflame der super User im Forum hier gelöscht


----------



## Shadria (4. März 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> ...
> Macht mal folgenden Versuch:
> Schritt eins, drückt auf den Knopf des "Wundergerätes", und lest den Code ab...notiert ihn euch mal.
> Schritt zwei, loggt euch ca. 5 Minuten später mal ein, nehmt dafür den Code den ihr jetzt bekommt, klar geht ohne Probleme.
> ...


Was für einen Quatsch du schreibst! Der Code ist nur 36 Sek. gültig, danach verfällt er.



Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist ein 0815 Plastikteil, welches einfach aus der Seriennummer Codes berechnet, die nach ca. maximal 100000 Möglichkeiten wieder von vorn beginnen.
> ...


Der Code ist (zumindest beim dem "Hardwareteil") sechsstellig -> bedeutet 999999 Möglichkeiten für einen Code.

Der Authenticator arbeitet mit einer Zwei-Faktor-Authentisierung -> Zwei-Faktor-Authentisierung und Einmal-Passwort basieren grundsätzlich auf einer Berechnung aus drei Faktoren: 
ein voreingestellter und geheim gehaltener Wert, der so genannte Seed Value
ein Zeitsignal und/oder ein anderer Event
ein Algorithmus
Zu deinem Thread möchte ich die abschließend noch einmal selbst zitieren:



Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Man muss leider feststellen wie DOOF manche hier sind!!!


----------



## Samweisbilbo (4. März 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Was für einen Quatsch du schreibst! Der Code ist nur 36 Sek. gültig, danach verfällt er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GENAU...bestes Beispiel eben gesehen


----------



## Shadria (4. März 2010)

> Bau das Ding mal auseinander....darin findest nix anderes als nen kleinen Taschenrechner-Chip, mit eben einem Algorithmus, und KEINE Echtzeituhr etc.



Samweisbilbo..... ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten... aber das ist schon wieder Blödsinn.

Wenn du auf die Herstellerseite gehst ( www.vasco.com ) und schaust dir die techn. Spezifikationen (Modell "Digipass Go 6" ist die Modellbezeichnung des Blizz-Authenticators) an, dann wirst folgendes finden:



> Weight: 14 grams
> Dimensions: 9,8 x 25,9 x 62,7mm
> Display: high contrast 8-characters LCD
> Keypad: one-button
> ...



Als Systemelektroniker solltest du so gut Englisch können, um "Real-time clock" übersetzen zu können.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (4. März 2010)

Selbstversuch durchgeführt:

Code notieren und 5min warten - funkt nicht - "Code nicht gültig"


----------



## c0bRa (4. März 2010)

hab auch grad 100 aufeinanderfolgende Codes notiert...

{=max(zählenwenn(A:A;A:A)} = 1, sprich es gibt keinen doppelten...


----------



## Rethelion (4. März 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Man muss leider feststellen wie DOOF manche hier sind!!!



Mehr braucht ihr von diesem User nicht zu lesen, da der Rest einfach falsch ist.


----------

